# Issue Thread: HR20 - 0xcc



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

This thread is to track new and un-fixed issues with the latest versions of the software on the HR20.

When posting please:
1) State the issue
2) If you are able to recreate it on command, and how you did
3) What other things where going on at the time
4) Some details on how you have things connected relavent to the problem (aka if it is a video issue, I have it on X tv via HDMI)

We will only have 1 thread for
-) Freezing (unit locks up)
-) Crahses (the unit simply crashes)
-) Missed Recordings (Series Link, Individuals, ect....)

This thread is only for
HR20-700 -0xcc

Check this thread for issues identified PRIOR to the latest build (0xbe)
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=63122


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

Got the New software, Did notice that My Mpeg4 playback (which was currently stuttering on ONE of my locals) has maybe been fixed, I will wait to record a high def show to make sure...So far so smooth...Also noticed that for some reason guide info is gone at random parts, looked ahead to monday and prison break isnt listed, it just says info unavailable...it was there before.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

stuart628 said:


> Also noticed that for some reason guide info is gone at random parts, looked ahead to monday and prison break isnt listed, it just says info unavailable...it was there before.


That is the rebuliding of the guide data.
When ever you restart the unit (which the software update does do), the EPG (Extended Programming Guide), is cleared and re-downloaded.

You'll see the next few hours immediately (with in like 2 minutes).
Then over the next hour or so the rest of "today" will build
Then continuely over the next 24 hours the rest of the 14 days will build.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That is the rebuliding of the guide data.
> When ever you restart the unit (which the software update does do), the EPG (Extended Programming Guide), is cleared and re-downloaded.
> 
> You'll see the next few hours immediately (with in like 2 minutes).
> ...


Just wanted to make sure, I knew it would reset, but didnt know if it was a "typical" reset-wow did that sound stupid....lol (I program a program on Micros computer and there are different levels of resetting the software, didnt know if that applied here.)


----------



## billdago (Sep 13, 2006)

If so, my DD is working fine now. Just installed the HR20 last night, no DD. This morning, OXCC, and DD working great.


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

I am extremely pleased with this release. The inclusion of the MPEG4 channels in the search helps greatly (just wish it would have been like that BEFORE I already set up all of my Series Links).

The best fix for me though is that now the HDMI appears to pass both DD and stereo. My HDMI goes directly to my TV. Before the update, if a program was in DD, I would have to go into the menu to disable DD to listen to audio via my TV. Now, I can leave it set to "DD On" and I still get stereo when listening to TV audio. That's a huge help for the family!!!

Thumbs up on this upgrade!!


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> This thread is to track new and un-fixed issues with the latest versions of the software on the HR20.
> 
> When posting please:
> 1) State the issue
> ...


Earl, do you think its a good idea to track the pockets of the country that have received the newest version of the software. It might be helpful for those of us that are waiting.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Right now with the HR20... the upgrade should be going to all users over the first 48 hours... Your system has to first identify it is eligible for an update, then identify a period (when your system is not busy), that it can install it.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Is forcing this update for those getting installs this week still the same? Hopefully it will update when the installer is there, but I would ideally like to force the install if that is not the case to make sure the tech doesn't leave with something still amiss.


----------



## GADA (Sep 14, 2006)

Earl, do you know specifically what was addressed with this upgrade? We received ours this morning at 5:13am but have not yet figured out what has changed.


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

He posted the release notes here.


----------



## O and A Party Rock (Aug 28, 2006)

Earl, do you know if this new software will address the issue of trying to watch a recorded program and getting a blank screen issue. This was occurring on mpeg 2 and 4 channels.

I hope so because like many others on this board I have felt the wrath of my wife ever since we had the unit installed!!! 

Thanks for all the great info Earl, keep up the great work!!


----------



## GADA (Sep 14, 2006)

KCWolfPck said:


> He posted the release notes here.


Thank you! New to the forum and didn't take the time to look in the Software Release Notes section, simply clicked on new posts to get to this thread. I'll be more careful next time.


----------



## scoooterr (Aug 31, 2006)

Recorded HBO HD movie this am and it is frozen on the first frame. FF and play look like they are working but no sound or picture. Still some issues


----------



## Dash Power (Sep 15, 2006)

Didn't fix my blank screen problem with HDMI.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

scoooterr said:


> Recorded HBO HD movie this am and it is frozen on the first frame. FF and play look like they are working but no sound or picture. Still some issues


Was the movie recorded before or after the update


----------



## sturub (Sep 16, 2006)

is this feature enabled yet on the HR20 - mine does not allow the external antenna !!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No, the 0xCC did not enable the OTA Tuners


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

My box keeps downloading the software and never installing it. every hour it seems.


----------



## dandrewk (Sep 11, 2006)

Mpeg 4 DD is working, no freezeups so far. That's the major one.

Two minor ones - "replay" still doesn't work so well with Mpeg 4. Instead of going back several seconds, it only jumps back a second or two.

Caller ID - it parses correctly, but I cannot get it to display, even with "notification on." The caller ID list is there and correct, but when a call comes in, I don't see any notification. I have reset the unit, tried it at several resolutions, and even tried it through both the HDMI and composite outputs.

This is the first time I have had notification on, so I don't know if this is a new issue introduced from the parsing fix. Is there some reason why the notification won't display on a plasma, or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I have noticed a new but relatively minor GUI bug in this new version. Sometimes when I do a "trick play" the indicator at the right hand side of the bar that shows what you're doing will have a pink background. It's random as to when it happens.


----------



## andbye (Aug 23, 2006)

Friday I got the install of AT9 Dish, new 6x8 Zinwell switch, and HR20-700 . Running the HR20 and an HR10 off 4 outs from the new switch and the other 4 outs to the old 4x8 switch running 2 more HR10s and an R10. After set up;everythng worked fine till Saturday morning when I could not get the 70 thru 79 HD channels on either the HR20 or the HR10s. Got 81 from LA (CBSW) which was my only waiver and is okay on HR20 and also on the HR10s; and HR10 OTA is okay. Seems Sat 110 has no signal,Sat101 is ok, Sat 119 has no right side sigal Retention CSR thinks AT9 not aligned correctly is cause. Skeduled an Install tech to come back on Monday morn. -- gave 4 months HD credit. It looks like OXCC downloaded at 2am Saturday nite. Didn't notice the download till after I spoke with the CSR but don't think that would be the cause since symptoms are also on the HR10s. Would be interested in any similar occurances/fixes/comments

primary edit was to say Sat101 is okay and Sat110 has no signal


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> I have noticed a new but relatively minor GUI bug in this new version. Sometimes when I do a "trick play" the indicator at the right hand side of the bar that shows what you're doing will have a pink background. It's random as to when it happens.


I've seen this a couple times as well. Trick play functionality is GREATLY improved from what I see though.

I have seen one bug so far. While watching Late Show with Letterman which was recorded last night (channel 80 MPEG2), when I press FFWD once to get to 1x it doesn't fast forward. Instead, the audio will still play at it's normal rate and the video will play in a kind of strobe effect (still plays at the same rate, but only every 6th frame is displayed or something like that). 2x or 3x FFWD works fine as does 30 second slip. All rewind functions behaved normally too. Stopped playback of the recording, went into another recording and it does the same exact thing.

Also I don't know if this is an issue or not. I turned DD on finally now that we have supposed fixes for it; all my recordings have been made with DD off so far. I tried playing a couple of recorded shows that I thought should be in DD (Letterman, Conan), but I only get PCM audio signal to my AV recevier. Either the HR20 ignores the DD part of the stream when it was set to PCM while recording, or none of my recordings were in DD. I started flipping through some of the HD programming in the guide and went to a couple sports (Yankees on MPEG4 WNYW, Nascar on TNT-HD) but nothing will output DD to my AV receiver. I can't tell if the HR20 is ignoring DD or if I just don't have a single DD recording in MyVOD or currently on live tv. I'm sure football must be in DD. I'll try and check that out later this afternoon.

Overall so far I find this release to be a HUGE improvement!


----------



## dogface (Sep 16, 2006)

No DD going to my Yamaha DSP unit on HD broadcasts. Have DD enabled in the setup on the HR20 and am using an optical connection to the DSP unit. Don't know if it's related to 0xcc. 

So far no freezing or black screens.


----------



## laxcoach (Dec 7, 2005)

I think the pink background means you are recording the show.


----------



## dogface (Sep 16, 2006)

dogface said:


> No DD going to my Yamaha DSP unit on HD broadcasts. Have DD enabled in the setup on the HR20 and am using an optical connection to the DSP unit. Don't know if it's related to 0xcc.
> 
> So far no freezing or black screens.


Check that DD came up when I went to HBOH. But my receiver just hung. Hit the reset button.

The hanging is becoming annoying. Seems to happen when I'm in the Guide. The system doesn't hang everytime in the Guide, but when it has hung I was in the Guide.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

laxcoach said:


> I think the pink background means you are recording the show.


No, the progress bar shows an orange background during recordings, and a green background at all other times. I'm talking about the area to the right of the progress bar, where it'll show ►if you're playing, or ►► for fast forward, etc...


----------



## evans5150 (Feb 9, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, the 0xCC did not enable the OTA Tuners


Hey Earl,

Do you happen to have insider info on this one? I have seen "late 2006" but was told by some retention reps that it should be by the end of September. Anything?

thanks,

evans5150


----------



## Knepster (May 31, 2006)

My caller ID actually worked fine before this update, but not now. Today it seems to work for every other call. One call it will say I need to subscribe to caller ID from the phone company, the next it works fine. I am getting DD audio on MPEG4 now though without having to change channels like before.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> No, the progress bar shows an orange background during recordings, and a green background at all other times. I'm talking about the area to the right of the progress bar, where it'll show ►if you're playing, or ►► for fast forward, etc...


The "Pink" is a sparatic display bug. It was not fixed in this release.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

evans5150 said:


> Hey Earl,
> 
> Do you happen to have insider info on this one? I have seen "late 2006" but was told by some retention reps that it should be by the end of September. Anything?
> 
> ...


The only "time frame" I have is October...

Should know more over the comming weeks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dogface said:


> No DD going to my Yamaha DSP unit on HD broadcasts. Have DD enabled in the setup on the HR20 and am using an optical connection to the DSP unit. Don't know if it's related to 0xcc.
> 
> So far no freezing or black screens.


Are you getting any audio via Optical connection? Or is it just DD that is not passing.

Is your receiver set to "auto" detect what is comming over the feed?


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

I had the DD problem (optical out) but a red button reset fixed it.. now no problems with 0xcc.


----------



## DaxStern (Sep 5, 2006)

stuart628 said:


> Got the New software, Did notice that My Mpeg4 playback (which was currently stuttering on ONE of my locals) has maybe been fixed, I will wait to record a high def show to make sure...So far so smooth...Also noticed that for some reason guide info is gone at random parts, looked ahead to monday and prison break isnt listed, it just says info unavailable...it was there before.


Some of my mpeg 4 locals are still stuttering, didnt fix them, didnt expect it to.


----------



## Steve9060 (Jul 25, 2006)

One blue screen but changed channels and back and it was gone. MPEG 4 NBC

Audio sync issue on Digital optical cable to my AV receiver MPEG4 NBC during the ND game today. (think it was just the broadcast though commercials seemed ok)??


----------



## tpreed (Sep 14, 2006)

andbye said:


> Friday I got the install of AT9 Dish, new 6x8 Zinwell switch, and HR20-700 . Running the HR20 and an HR10 off 4 outs from the new switch and the other 4 outs to the old 4x8 switch running 2 more HR10s and an R10. After set up;everythng worked fine till Saturday morning when I could not get the 70 thru 79 HD channels on either the HR20 or the HR10s. Got 81 from LA (CBS) which was my only waiver SD on HR20 seems okay and also on the HR10s; and HR10 OTA is okay. Seems Sat 101 has no signal. Retention CSR thinks AT9 not aligned correctly is cause. Skeduled an Install tech to come back on Monday morn. -- gave 4 months HD credit. It looks like OXCC downloaded at 2am Saturday nite. Didn't notice the download till after I spoke with the CSR but don't think that would be the cause since symptoms are also on the HR10s. Would be interested in any similar occurances/fixes/comments


Directv installed AT9, 6x8 Zinwell and HR20-700 and all the HD is the 70's were working when I went to bed last night...now this afternoon I turn on tv and NO 70's HDs. I get my locals in HD but no HBO HD or Showtime HD, ESPN, Discovery etc. Called and reps had me reset multiple times, unplug receiver and this only caused more problems. They resent auth. turned off service and restarted all these attempts and still no HD Package channels in the 70's. Now they are sending a new HR20 out 2nd day and having a tech come out Tuesday. Let me know if you figure out the problem.

FYI on the 6x8 ms I have 4 ins going to 6 outs:
2 to Sony Sat-T60
2 to Philips DSR6000R1
2 to the new HR20

Also Sat and Transpoder reading:

32 at 101 (all between 79 and 97 in signal strength)
3 at 110 (95,96,78)
11 at 119 (95,0,96,0,98,97,83,96,96)
6 at 99 (43,0,79,59,38,75)
6 at 103 (89,0,0,0,92,0)

Interesting side not the CSR told me that Directv is have a problem with enough transponders to carry NFL on Sundays so they take down HDNET channels to get the bandwidth. Remember its CSR/tech speak.


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey earl,
I tread your advise too late regarding forcing a download. I keep getting attempted downloads but no new software. I have even done a master reest. Anyway to stop this . I just tried switching the feeds also. 
It says it found 00CC, proceeds to download it but it never installs. 
Thnaks
baimo


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Slyster said:


> I had the DD problem (optical out) but a red button reset fixed it.. now no problems with 0xcc.


So you weren't getting any DD at all through the optical out before you reset? My AV receiver is set to auto detect a DD signal, and so far zilch. I haven't reset the HR20 yet as it is still doing a recording. I'll hit the reset button once my recording has finished to see if I can get DD from the optical out.

I hit yet another trick play bug this afternoon. Watching Yankees on WNYW HD (MPEG4), nothing was recording at the time. Went to skip to tick back 1, and instead it went back 2 ticks. Tried skipping ahead 1 tick by holding down FFWD, but it kept going to the same tick 2 back from the end of the live buffer. Tried holding down 30 second slip to get to the end, but for some reason that caused it to jump all the way back to the start of the buffer. Then the box appeared to lock up right after going to the start of the buffer, no video or audio, just the channel banner on the top for about a minute. Went to go reset the receiver, but all of the sudden it started responding again and seems fine now.

Edit: When I tried 1x FFWD in the live buffer it worked normally. Look on the 1st page of the thread to see my first trick play bug with 0xCC.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

baimo said:


> Hey earl,
> I tread your advise too late regarding forcing a download. I keep getting attempted downloads but no new software. I have even done a master reest. Anyway to stop this . I just tried switching the feeds also.
> It says it found 00CC, proceeds to download it but it never installs.
> Thnaks
> baimo


When you say master reset... what do you mean? Red Button Reset? Or a format of the system?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> When you say master reset... what do you mean? Red Button Reset? Or a format of the system?


Is there gonna be a party when you hit post #5000 Earl?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes, a YAMM party


----------



## dandrewk (Sep 11, 2006)

No, you're supposed to party like it's 4999. Ooops, outta time.


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> When you say master reset... what do you mean? Red Button Reset? Or a format of the system?


I went into the menu and hit the bottom reset - (reset everything). Had to redo my favorites , etc.
I am tried to force another download now that I reset and switched the sat inputs, hoping that will get the new software and stop this cycle. I checked the system status and still have 0xbe listed from 9/7. It keeps telling me it has software to download and recycles.
This
sucks


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The "Pink" is a sparatic display bug. It was not fixed in this release.


So it existed in 0xbe as well? I never saw it in that release, so if it was there, it has definitely gotten worse.


----------



## haggis444 (Jan 21, 2004)

Just installed both of mine today, downloaded 0xcc immediately and I seem to have an HDMI issue with the 32" CRT Sony. Works fine until I turn off and on the TV. The only way to get HDMI back is to unplug and plug the cable. I will log this in the HDMI thread as well.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> So it existed in 0xbe as well? I never saw it in that release, so if it was there, it has definitely gotten worse.


Yes, the pink play icon bug was in 0xBE.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Slyster said:


> I had the DD problem (optical out) but a red button reset fixed it.. now no problems with 0xcc.


I just hit the reset button as well and I now get DD from optical out with no problems.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

More DD optical out bugs. After I initially reset everything seemed fine. I went to go play a recording and now I can't get any sound out of my rear channels. Almost sounds like the rear channels are being played through the front speakers along with the front channels (slight echo effect). This is the case with live tv as well. Tried some other stuff with my AV receiver and the rear channels work through sources other than my HR20.

Also during my troubleshooting of the above issue, I experienced another bug. I paused the recording I was watching (Letterman channel 80 MPEG2) and when I resumed play about a minute later the sound was delayed from the video. Not only that but there was a delay in the sound between the HDMI audio out that goes into my tv and the optical out into my AV receiver. I think the tv (HDMI out) was more delayed than the AV receiver (opt out)? Also it seems that only the center channel audio was delayed between the HDMI and optical out audio streams. When I rewound to the start of the recording the audio and video were synced up again.

Edit: Rear channels are working fine in live tv now, but all recordings with DD in MyVOD do not output sound to the rear channels.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

still have the audio problem on startup.. onkyo reciever won't produce audio (optical) on startup have to switch input and back, then it's fine....


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

DaxStern said:


> Some of my mpeg 4 locals are still stuttering, didnt fix them, didnt expect it to.


do you mean motion affects like seeing a slow trail when there is quick movement or a ticker looks to stutter ? that is a transmission problem as I see it on my H20 as well.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

andbye said:


> Friday I got the install of AT9 Dish, new 6x8 Zinwell switch, and HR20-700 . Running the HR20 and an HR10 off 4 outs from the new switch and the other 4 outs to the old 4x8 switch running 2 more HR10s and an R10. After set up;everythng worked fine till Saturday morning when I could not get the 70 thru 79 HD channels on either the HR20 or the HR10s. Got 81 from LA (CBS) which was my only waiver SD on HR20 seems okay and also on the HR10s; and HR10 OTA is okay. Seems Sat 101 has no signal. Retention CSR thinks AT9 not aligned correctly is cause. Skeduled an Install tech to come back on Monday morn. -- gave 4 months HD credit. It looks like OXCC downloaded at 2am Saturday nite. Didn't notice the download till after I spoke with the CSR but don't think that would be the cause since symptoms are also on the HR10s. Would be interested in any similar occurances/fixes/comments


some MPEG2 HD channels are on 101 like cbsw while most of the 70-80s are on 110 or 119. go into your signal strength screen under setup satellite and change satellite and see if you have signal on both even and off transponders on these satellites. on 110 only three transponders work on 119 around half.


----------



## DaxStern (Sep 5, 2006)

dvrblogger said:


> do you mean motion affects like seeing a slow trail when there is quick movement or a ticker looks to stutter ? that is a transmission problem as I see it on my H20 as well.


Yes. It's a widespread issue.


----------



## rmingee (Sep 11, 2006)

billdago said:


> If so, my DD is working fine now. Just installed the HR20 last night, no DD. This morning, OXCC, and DD working great.


I just tried DD today, after getting 0xCC, and I cannot get it all all. I am connected via optical, but it is all PCM, even on MPEG2 HD channels. I can't try MPEG4 yet since I don't have the 5lnb dish. I know someone else said they didn't get DD until they got the 5lnb dish, but that's just silly -- I'm getting MPEG2 HD off the same satellite and dish I was before, and DD worked with my HR10.

-- robert


----------



## HD in LA (Aug 28, 2006)

My hard drive "Chirping" Noise as stopped. So far so good. I'm very pleased.


----------



## steve13 (Sep 5, 2006)

rmingee said:


> I just tried DD today, after getting 0xCC, and I cannot get it all all. I am connected via optical, but it is all PCM, even on MPEG2 HD channels. I can't try MPEG4 yet since I don't have the 5lnb dish. I know someone else said they didn't get DD until they got the 5lnb dish, but that's just silly -- I'm getting MPEG2 HD off the same satellite and dish I was before, and DD worked with my HR10.
> 
> -- robert


I'm having the same problem - no sound whatsoever from the optical port. I got 0xCC this morning, and that didn't fix the problem either. My A/V receiver shows a Dolby Digital signal coming into it, but there is absolutely no sound on any station, ever. I think I must have a defective box - perhaps the port is sending the DD protocol info, but the audio data is not getting to the port? (Sound from the audio output (L/R) jacks works OK, just nothing from the optical port). I think I'm going to ask for a replacement HR20. I've tried different cables, different input ports on the A/V receiver - nothing works. My DVD player works just fine using either cable or either A/V receiver input port.

Any ideas to try besides a new HR20? I was waiting for the new software before I tried swapping boxes.

Thanks!
Steve


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

baimo said:


> I went into the menu and hit the bottom reset - (reset everything). Had to redo my favorites , etc.
> I am tried to force another download now that I reset and switched the sat inputs, hoping that will get the new software and stop this cycle. I checked the system status and still have 0xbe listed from 9/7. It keeps telling me it has software to download and recycles.
> This
> sucks


At what percentage point does it fail at... ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

steve13 said:


> I'm having the same problem - no sound whatsoever from the optical port. I got 0xCC this morning, and that didn't fix the problem either. My A/V receiver shows a Dolby Digital signal coming into it, but there is absolutely no sound on any station, ever. I think I must have a defective box - perhaps the port is sending the DD protocol info, but the audio data is not getting to the port? (Sound from the audio output (L/R) jacks works OK, just nothing from the optical port). I think I'm going to ask for a replacement HR20. I've tried different cables, different input ports on the A/V receiver - nothing works. My DVD player works just fine using either cable or either A/V receiver input port.
> 
> Any ideas to try besides a new HR20? I was waiting for the new software before I tried swapping boxes.
> 
> ...


What is your receiver make and model number?


----------



## rmingee (Sep 11, 2006)

rmingee said:


> I just tried DD today, after getting 0xCC, and I cannot get it all all. I am connected via optical, but it is all PCM, even on MPEG2 HD channels. I can't try MPEG4 yet since I don't have the 5lnb dish. I know someone else said they didn't get DD until they got the 5lnb dish, but that's just silly -- I'm getting MPEG2 HD off the same satellite and dish I was before, and DD worked with my HR10.
> 
> -- robert


OK, after seeing a couple of other posts that a red button reset woke up DD, I decided to give it a try despite the fact that in one case it may have made matters worse. Anyway, it worked. I now have DD5.1, which I would have missed greatly watching my Bears on ST SuperFan tomorrow. 

-- robert


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Daaaaaa Bearssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> At what percentage point does it fail at... ?


It does not appear to fail at all. It completes like a successful download but the software never gets installed and it redownloads it.


----------



## dandrewk (Sep 11, 2006)

I am still having problems with occasional loss of any buffer/PVR functions of a channel I am watching. It goes like this:

1. I hit "replay". Nothing, like I never touched the button.

2. I try to pause, rew, FF. Again nothing.

3. I hit record, and the green bar shows up indicating the buffer is there. However, I still can't do any PVR functions.

4. I go to MyVOD, I see the show listed, I hit "stop and keep"... but then the whole recording disappears from the list.

This has happened several times. If I go to another channel, everything works. If I go back to the original channel, everything works. It seems to happen after watching for a few minutes.

This happened before, and after, the most recent update.

Anybody else having this problem?


----------



## cal87 (Sep 6, 2006)

I just activated 2 HR20s today, immediately updated to 0xcc. One receiver is fine. The other has a problem with audio stuttering on the MPEG2 HD channels through the analog audio outputs, the video is fine. The audio through the optical output is also fine. Audio on SD channels and the MPEG4 channels is fine. Switched receivers, and it is definitely a problem with just the one receiver.


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

baimo said:


> It does not appear to fail at all. It completes like a successful download but the software never gets installed and it redownloads it.


Does it display 100% in the dowload bar or does it reboot just before it?


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

Vitor said:


> Does it display 100% in the dowload bar or does it reboot just before it?


Goes to about 95 % and then restarts , then does to directv hddvr screen for awhile, then eventually aquires signal from sattelite to 100% then restarts


----------



## DanPainter (Sep 16, 2006)

rmingee said:


> OK, after seeing a couple of other posts that a red button reset woke up DD, I decided to give it a try despite the fact that in one case it may have made matters worse. Anyway, it worked. I now have DD5.1, which I would have missed greatly watching my Bears on ST SuperFan tomorrow.
> 
> -- robert


Ok question about DD5.1 I have a surround sound receiver unit with optical cable and before I could get DD sound thru all 5 speakerswith my H10-250.
With my new HR20 with DD enabled I get sound but not out of all 5 speakers even in high def channels


----------



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

Still the same problem with the DVI on a Sony, Model # KF-42WE610. Gray screen after tv has been turned back on. Cycle thru format button as before to get it to work.


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

I guess I am stubborn. I just reset thye entire drive again and am now trying to download software one more time in hopes it will work this time. If not, Directv has already approved and is fedexing a new unit to me on Monday.

71 %

76 %

cmon baby

80% 85 ----90
95% 

blank screen

hello screen

almost there screen

directv+hddvr screen

guided setup screens

acquiring info from sattelite - guide screen

crashed and burned - new machine is on its way


----------



## DanPainter (Sep 16, 2006)

DanPainter said:


> Ok question about DD5.1 I have a surround sound receiver unit with optical cable and before I could get DD sound thru all 5 speakerswith my H10-250.
> With my new HR20 with DD enabled I get sound but not out of all 5 speakers even in high def channels


Update:

Even after the software upgrade I still had to reset both my units with the red button and now my DD works fine.


----------



## Frodtab (Sep 17, 2006)

Newbie to the forum. Very impressed with the way everyone conducts themselves.

I have had three initial issues with the new version which was downloaded this morning:

1. I had two football games scheduled this afternoon - one in HD on a local Bay area channel and the second on ESPN's Game Plan in SD. The HD recording worked fine but the SD did not record. My check of the History says "Canceled" with no additional information as to why. I'm spoiled by my original DirecTivo which always tells you why something did not record. I actually had recorded the same game in another room on my DirecTivo and it worked fine. 

2. The Advance 30 Second button has issues with skipping multiple times. I hit it once and sometimes it skips 2 times, or 60 seconds. I varied how quickly I pushed the button and could not determine why sometimes it went 30 secs and and others 60.

3. I was recording 2 HD shows tonight off local channels. When I started to watch one of them and hit the Advance 30 seconds right at the beginning, I was presented with a black screed and the entire system rebooted itself. Thanks to this upgrade, it did at least save both of my recordings that were stopped and restarted them after the reboot.

One question as well - how do you tell if a HD recording is coming in MPEG2 or MPEG4?

Thanks!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Frodtab said:


> how do you tell if a HD recording is coming in MPEG2 or MPEG4?


There's no way on the receiver to tell, you just have to know what channels are MPEG4 and what channels are MPEG2. For now, any channel under 70 that's in HD is MPEG4 (your locals) as well as channel 96 (your RSN).


----------



## tbranan (Sep 3, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> There's no way on the receiver to tell, you just have to know what channels are MPEG4 and what channels are MPEG2. For now, any channel under 70 that's in HD is MPEG4 (your locals) as well as channel 96 (your RSN).


Jeremy, Do you have to have a 5 lnb to get the RSN? I have a 3 lnb (til tuesday) and I can't get HD RSN on channel 96. HR 20 won't let me tune in to 96. It says channel not available and then returns to previous channel. Thanks.


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

dvrblogger said:


> do you mean motion affects like seeing a slow trail when there is quick movement or a ticker looks to stutter ? that is a transmission problem as I see it on my H20 as well.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=63026&page=1


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tbranan said:


> Jeremy, Do you have to have a 5 lnb to get the RSN?


Yes, the 5 LNB dish is the only one that can receive the Ka signals from the satellites that the MPEG4 channels are carried on.


----------



## tbranan (Sep 3, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Yes, the 5 LNB dish is the only one that can receive the Ka signals from the satellites that the MPEG4 channels are carried on.


Thanks, that explains it. I guess I get to watch on Tuesday night.


----------



## andbye (Aug 23, 2006)

tpreed said:


> Directv installed AT9, 6x8 Zinwell and HR20-700 and all the HD is the 70's were working when I went to bed last night...now this afternoon I turn on tv and NO 70's HDs. I get my locals in HD but no HBO HD or Showtime HD, ESPN, Discovery etc. Called and reps had me reset multiple times, unplug receiver and this only caused more problems. They resent auth. turned off service and restarted all these attempts and still no HD Package channels in the 70's. Now they are sending a new HR20 out 2nd day and having a tech come out Tuesday. Let me know if you figure out the problem.
> 
> FYI on the 6x8 ms I have 4 ins going to 6 outs:
> 2 to Sony Sat-T60
> ...


Sent you a PM. Let me know if you get more info


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> I just hit the reset button as well and I now get DD from optical out with no problems.


I did this reset after a recording had finished on Discovery HD (Trinity and Beyond: The Atomic Bomb Story). I had not viewed the recording at all. When the HR20 came back up after the reset I went to go watch the recorded show, but it doesn't show up in the MyVOD list. Wondering if it just doesn't show up in the list or if it isn't there at all. This was the last recording that the HR20 did before I hit the reset button to fix my DD issue.


----------



## steve13 (Sep 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What is your receiver make and model number?


It's a Yamaha RX-V592 with a Yamaha DDP-2 Dolby Digital processor (the receiver itself is only Dolby Digital Ready).

Steve


----------



## rtphokie (Sep 17, 2006)

Every other DirecTV box I've owned (TiVo or otherwise) has allowed users to program out channels that you dont get or just dont want (i.e. distant locals, shopping channels, etc.)

my HR20 running 0xcc has a channels I get screen but I cant do anything with it. nothing is checked, nothing can be checked or unchecked. Is this a bug or feature?

As a workaround, I've using one of the favorite lists instead but that isn't used by search. I still get a lot of hits on channels that I dont actually get.


----------



## MAVERICK007 (Aug 30, 2006)

sturub said:


> is this feature enabled yet on the HR20 - mine does not allow the external antenna !!


D*TV has stated that ATSC will not be turned on for the HR20-700 until LATE 2006. No date will be promised by CSR or retention. Also, states the same on the Best Buy listing for the HR20-700(with an asterick in very fine print @ the bottom of the product description)


----------



## KungFool (Sep 12, 2006)

Still sending PCM through HDMI on DD programs. The sound is much more reliable now, but it still seems to be downconverting DD to PCM over HDMI.

Is anyone getting full 5.1 DD over the HDMI cable?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

KungFool said:


> Still sending PCM through HDMI on DD programs. The sound is much more reliable now, but it still seems to be downconverting DD to PCM over HDMI.
> 
> Is anyone getting full 5.1 DD over the HDMI cable?


Have you hit the reset button since your HR20 was updated? Many people have had to reset it to get the HR20 to send out a DD signal.


----------



## KungFool (Sep 12, 2006)

I'll try that. I am getting 5.1 over optical, but would like to eliminate that extra wire. 

I'll post my results.


----------



## KungFool (Sep 12, 2006)

OK, still not getting 5.1 over HDMI after a reset.


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

I have never had a bad recording, nor a frozen screen yet.

But what I have noticed is that my series link is majorly messed up (bug).

The series link worked great the first 24 hours of the boxes life but now its just crazy. I have a manual record series link occuring daily that shows 0 programs on the to do list. I also have a star trek enterprise recurring series link that shows 0 episodes in the to do list (Even though I know an episode should be on monday on hdnet). And even stranger, I CANNOT delete (cant even select) the star trek enterprise series link from the to do list prioritizer. How does one delete a series link if one cannot access it on the prioritizer?

I definitely do not trust the series link right now. Too bad, because all of my recordings have been flawless picture quality so far.

Oh, and yes I tried a red button reboot, no change in the situation afterwords.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Hello. I currently have the following:

- HR10-250
- Sony HDTV w/HDMI
- Pioneer HDMI-enabled A/V receiver
- DD 5.1

One HDMI cable currently goes from my HR10-250 to my receiver. Another HDMI cable goes from the receiver to the TV.

I am scheduled to have an HR20 and 5-LNB dish installed next Saturday. My question is this: Will the cabling configuration with the HR20 be the same configuration I am using now?

Thanks.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

Screen says "Searching for New Software (00CC)

0% complete. 

It isn't finding it. System asked for a reset, did that, same result. It's been 1/2 hour.

Counter in the upper left changes: 4/182/30 now.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

VLaslow said:


> Screen says "Searching for New Software (00CC)
> 
> 0% complete.
> 
> ...


Swap your incoming sat lines on the HR20 (connect the sat 1 line to sat 2 and vice versa). Sometimes this will help with stubborn software downloads.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Swap your incoming sat lines on the HR20 (connect the sat 1 line to sat 2 and vice versa). Sometimes this will help with stubborn software downloads.


Thanks for the hint. I changed the lines. At this point, I'm getting the same result.

Is it possible that only "so many" downloads can occur at one time?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

VLaslow said:


> Thanks for the hint. I changed the lines. At this point, I'm getting the same result.
> 
> Is it possible that only "so many" downloads can occur at one time?


Nope, the sats are constantly sending down the latest software. It's only 1 way communication from the sats, so it's not like they're getting bogged down with acknowledgement packets from all the HR20s out there. If it were 2 way communication it could be possible that this should happen.

Try unplugging the receiver for a few minutes and see what happens then. If not try a full format of the HR20.


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

VLaslow said:


> Thanks for the hint. I changed the lines. At this point, I'm getting the same result.
> 
> Is it possible that only "so many" downloads can occur at one time?


The download is simultaneous to all users and all targeted boxes. It seems to me that the signal is not reaching your receiver.

If you have another DTV receiver, I suggest using it to verify that both of your coaxial lines are active and receiving the satellite signal (just plug the other receiver, one line at a time, to verify that the satellite signal is available in each line)


----------



## mweldridge (Sep 14, 2006)

Still having DD problems. Last night I lost audio on 229. Switched to a HD channel and back and audio returned. Then I went to local HD channel 2 and the audio was out of sync with the picture. Turned DD off and audio problems gone. HR20 connected to Sony HD XRB 26" LCD with HDMI only. Not using optical.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

Vitor said:


> The download is simultaneous to all users and all targeted boxes. It seems to me that the signal is not reaching your receiver.
> 
> If you have another DTV receiver, I suggest using it to verify that both of your coaxial lines are active and receiving the satellite signal (just plug the other receiver, one line at a time, to verify that the satellite signal is available in each line)


Both lines are working (verified on a standard DTivo). Calling D*


----------



## uscboy (Sep 5, 2006)

VLaslow said:


> Screen says "Searching for New Software (00CC)
> 
> 0% complete.
> 
> ...


Just activated mine half an hour ago, same result you're having right now... stuck at 0%.

Haven't tried swapping the satellite inputs, can't see how that would help. Both 
lines are good, before the update popped up we were recording one thing and 
pausing another, so both tuners were good... plus the tech set up the box and 
watched the signal strength meters so we know the lines are fine.


----------



## DrComputer (Sep 17, 2006)

I just activated mine last night and am having the same problem. Sits at 0% then eventually times out. I called D* and they said it must be a bad reveiver and are sending me out a new one. I doubt it's a bad receiver since other people are having the same problem. New one won't be here until Tuesday, so I guess I'll see if it updates before then. I purposely didn't cancel service on my HR10-250 until I know the HR20-700 will work (and I like it).


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

With all of these reports of problems, it definitely sounds like there is a problem with the data stream.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

VLaslow said:


> Both lines are working (verified on a standard DTivo). Calling D*


D* is sending out a new receiver. This is going to get very expensive for them unless they figure out what's happening and can resolve it at the "home" level.

I won't have mine until Wednesday am. Good thing I kept my SD Tivo alive.

As long as I'm going to lose this box, does anyone know if there are commands to format the drive on powerup? It may not work, but "what the heck."


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

VLaslow said:


> does anyone know if there are commands to format the drive on powerup? It may not work, but "what the heck."


The software is not stored on the drive, so this will not help. But anyway:


> When you see the "Almost There" screen, using the Front Panel, press and hold down (at the same time) Record button and Down Arrow button until you see the "Hello Welcome to DIRECTV" screen. (Note: the box will reboot during this time, this is normal)


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> The software is not stored on the drive, so this will not help. But anyway:


In this case, there is no "almost there" screen. The DVR goes directly to the "searching for new software screen." No effect, with the keys pressed.

Ah well......


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

DirecTV needs to fix this problem on their end, there is nothing you can do at this point.


----------



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi Everyone...

On Friday 9-15, DirecTV installed 2 HR20's. One set works fine but the other HR20 keeps failing to update to OXCC. Called tech support today (Sunday) and the rep is sending me out a new HR20 via FedEx 2 Day, with a return for the defective HR20. They are not charging me for the cost. Has anyone else experienced problems with your HR20 update failing?


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

cybrsurfer, www.valueelectronics.com has a link for a firmware info data sheet that may help you in getting the HR20 to download the latest firmware. You can find the link right below the photo of the back of the HR20. I hope this helps.


----------



## Bmfr79 (Sep 13, 2006)

HR20 was installed today, stuck on 0% screen. After about 4 hours of Tech Support D* finally said that there is an issue on their end sending the software down. I was told that the issue will be resolved within the next 24 hours.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

At least they finally know about the issue and can stop sending out replacement HR20s that are completely unnecessary.


----------



## uscboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Mine's downloading now as of my last reset about 1 minute ago.


----------



## uscboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Download finished and installed fine and everything's working now.

Well, as best as 00CC works that is.


----------



## Cherokee180c (Aug 30, 2006)

Alright, up to now I have had only minor DD and HDMI blank screen issue problems, but the new update seems to have made the box worse for me, not better. I was recording Nascar on TNT when I tried to record the local Ravens game on 13 digital. The game was not broadcast in HD, but was mpeg 4. The DVR would not record my local mpeg 4 channel. It just locked on a grey screen. I found this out after a while and deleted it and tried again. This time it recorded about 10 seconds and then stuck on the picture. Deleted again and tryed again, where it finally recorded. In realtime, DD audio was dropping in and out for a bit, which might have been my local station, but I do not think so, since the recorded audio was fine. Now here are the other bugs I found:

1. While trying to watch Nascar in HD on TNT while recording, nothing I would do when exiting back to the Ravens game would remember where I left off. Not using the exit or stop buttons. Everytime I went back to TNT it started in the beginning of the recording, which was incredibly frustrating. Is there any skip to end command? The skip to tick worked each time, but that is a lot of 15 minute ticks in a 3+ hour recording. Exiting on already recorded material seems to work correctly using exit or stop, but not if it is recording.

2. After the Ravens recording ended, but the real time feed continued as the game went past 4:00pm, if I hit the previous button, it went back to the beginning of the Nascar recording, and not to the real time feed of the TNT channel. This might be a feature, where previous is not just previous channel, but previous anything, but it was also very frustrating without the DVR remembering where I left the Nascar race. Does anybody know how previous is supposed to work?

Maybe some of these issues were in the old revision and I just had not used the box enough to find them. Can somebody else comment?


----------



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I called DirecTV back to cancel the shipment... Finally it downloaded the update...


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Some of my series links have gone to hell. Checked out my ToDo list, and I get multiple recordings scheduled for some of my SL even though I set them to first runs only. I don't know if this is just bad guide data or a bug with the HR20. Here's some of the shows I've been having issues with:

Daily Show AND Colbert Report want to record every single showing (3 of them on comedy central each day) instead of just the first runs at 11pm and 11:30pm

Late Night with Conan records both the 12:30am and 3am showings despite being set to first run only

Stargate Atlantis wanted to be recorded this Thursday I think which is not a first run at all

I think there were some other SLs which are also recording sporadic repeats as well as the first runs, but the above shows are the worst offenders.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Daily Show AND Colbert Report want to record every single showing (3 of them on comedy central each day) instead of just the first runs at 11pm and 11:30pm


It's always been like this for these shows, even on the Tivo.


----------



## TMNJ101 (Sep 13, 2006)

Still having my same issue with this version where it either crashes or reboots or freezes. Just not as frequent now. Instead of every 10 minutes it is anywhere from an hour to every 20 minutes.


----------



## EJB (Sep 15, 2006)

Has anyone noticed in sound sync problems with the new update on the HD channels? I have read through the posts in this thread and realize some are still having DD problems, but what about the sound being in sync with the person's mouth/lips?

I am watching Sportscenter on channel 73. When the pundits are talking it seems to be off just a little bit. If I kick it over to channel 207, it seems in perfect sync.

Not sure if this is just a normal/typical HD issue or somthing with the HR20. I did notice it on occassion before the update.

Thanks!

Earl (but not that Earl)


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

EarlB said:


> Has anyone noticed in sound sync problems with the new update on the HD channels? I have read through the posts in this thread and realize some are still having DD problems, but what about the sound being in sync with the person's mouth/lips?
> 
> I am watching Sportscenter on channel 73. When the pundits are talking it seems to be off just a little bit. If I kick it over to channel 207, it seems in perfect sync.
> 
> ...


I was watching SportsCenter also and noticed the same thing.....but...out of sync problem occurred occasionally with the HR10 as well. I don't think its an HR20 issue only.


----------



## EJB (Sep 15, 2006)

Vinny said:


> I was watching SportsCenter also and noticed the same thing.....but...out of sync problem occurred occasionally with the HR10 as well. I don't think its an HR20 issue only.


The more I watch it, the more I think it might have been ESPN??? I am watching Sunday Night Football on NBC and it seems in perfect sync. Maybe it was a transmission problem more than a HR20 issue. For example, last night the local news in SD via DirecTv local channels was off by 1.5-2 seconds. All other channels were fine. I figured it was a broadcast issue in that case.

Thanks for the reply!

Earl (but not that Earl)


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> It's always been like this for these shows, even on the Tivo.


Really? Last week Daily Show and Colbert Report recorded perfectly; only the first runs at their proper times.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Really? Last week Daily Show and Colbert Report recorded perfectly; only the first runs at their proper times.


People seem to complain about these shows fairly consistently. I ended up setting up a manual recording on my Tivo, and I haven't tried to do it "right" since then. I also haven't tried to set it up on the HR20. So maybe the problem is on and off, but it has definitely been a problem in the past.


----------



## munangst (Sep 1, 2006)

One thing I've noticed with my Comcast/Moto 6412 DVR is that it has no history after you remove a recording from the "My DVR" listing. For example, I have a series recording set up for "Weeds" on SHO. Like other series shows on premium networks, they re-run the same episode about 50 times over the course of the week. Initially the to-do list will only show one recording, for the next time slot where the episode is scheduled, and it will only record that slot. However, if you delete the recording, it will forget that it already grabbed that episode, and will try to re-record the same episode the next time it's broadcast. Combined with the miniscule recording capacity of the 6412 (15 hrs of HD), which forces you to delete shows as soon as you've watched them to make room for new content, this gets annoying pretty quickly, especially if it winds up skipping another scheduled recording because it's recording the 5th rerun of Weeds.

My DTivo never had this problem...it would keep track of the fact that it had already recorded a given episode, and not record the repeat showings, even if you deleted the original recording.

The only workaround I've found for this with the 6412 is to put Weeds last in the priority list...does the HR20 have the same problem?


----------



## Steve9060 (Jul 25, 2006)

Still having MPEG 4 Problems, screen went grey and stopped and lost my recording of the patriots game for the second week in a row!


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

When scheduling a "series link" for American Masters on local KCET-28 in Los Angeles, I note that ALL channels are scheduled for recording even if I don't get them (e.g PBS - 384 will schedule a recording even though I don't receive it).


----------



## dandrewk (Sep 11, 2006)

EarlB said:


> I am watching Sportscenter on channel 73. When the pundits are talking it seems to be off just a little bit. If I kick it over to channel 207, it seems in perfect sync.


Dude, those yahoo's are always off, often more that "just a little bit".

Oh, you're referring to audio sync. Never mind.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

I do not know if this is by design or not. When punching in a channel # while in the guide, if pressing select to goto that channel right away in the guide it selects whichever program was last highlighted in the guide instead. With my H20, if I put in a channel # while in the guide and press select, it will goto that channel in the guide right away (like I think it should).


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

You're actually "supposed" to use the enter button, not the select button. Just train yourself to use enter, and it'll work on both the HR20 and the H20.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> You're actually "supposed" to use the enter button, not the select button. Just train yourself to use enter, and it'll work on both the HR20 and the H20.


Or they could just change this like they did with the stop button in the latest update!


----------



## Flameout (Sep 12, 2006)

Got my HR20 Saturday and started setting up programs for recording. Had a strange problem where I had two programs already stored and tried a third. When the third came in and said I needed to choose the two programs to record. No problem. I canceled two of the programs. I check the history and saw the two channels canceled. I went to the one I wanted and hit record all episodes. But it would never record anything. I tried to duplicate on a couple other but could not get the error to come back. The show I was trying to get with House on local HD. No matter what I did I could not get House to move to the to do list. I ended up resetting the box and starting over. 

I have not run into this again but strange how I could not get a show I had previously canceled to record.

Other than that just need to get used to the interface. I sure miss the two live buffers.


----------



## kaylward (Sep 3, 2006)

dandrewk said:


> I am still having problems with occasional loss of any buffer/PVR functions of a channel I am watching. It goes like this:
> 
> 1. I hit "replay". Nothing, like I never touched the button.
> 
> ...


Yes, and it's pissing me off. At this point the HR20 is not reliable enough to count on to actually sucessfully record anything you really want to watch. I set Amazing Race for a Series Link with 30 minute of extra time added (to compensate for football overruns) and when I tried to play the recording it was stuck on the first frame... play, FF, RW, noting would make it play. Ending the recording with Stop and Keep removed it.

In fact "Stop and Keep" doesn't appear to work at all.


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

While watching a /recorded/ program, a heavy rainstorm came through and made the "771 searching for signal" pop up. who cares if the signal is out if im not watching a live feed. I had to stop watching the recorded program because I got sick of seeing the message. At least the tivo was smart enough to not display tuner errors while watching a recording.

While I was on the phone reporting this issue, the program was still playing, and the screen saver came on, not paused. nevermind that I have the LED DLP which doesnt have burn in, it should be smart enough to not display a screen saver while its not paused. disabling screen saver would be awesome.... right after enabling OTA and before dual buffers.

side note.. how do you delete a recorded program w/out hitting info, delete, deletenow. a simple "clear" (ala tivo) would be nice.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

kaz said:


> side note.. how do you delete a recorded program w/out hitting info, delete, deletenow. a simple "clear" (ala tivo) would be nice.


Press the dash key twice.


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Press the dash key twice.


excellent, thanks!


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

A double dash will delete the program. Be careful though. Going to the VOD screen will not highlight the program you were just watching and there is no "are you sure" safeguard. The double dash will just immediately delete the highlighted program.


----------



## poncho (Aug 27, 2006)

kaz said:


> While watching a /recorded/ program, a heavy rainstorm came through and made the "771 searching for signal" pop up...
> 
> ...While I was on the phone reporting this issue, the program was still playing, and the screen saver came on, not paused. nevermind that I have the LED DLP which doesnt have burn in, it should be smart enough to not display a screen saver while its not paused.


if that "771 searching for signal" popup dialog is still up, that could cause burn-in. maybe that's why the screen saver kicked in.


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

Just came back from a 3-day vacation to this update.

Now my "to do" list doesnt show the titles of my upcoming shows even though it says I have 34 scheduled.

It shows the Number scheduled but does not show the actual show. Either by pressing the Yellow button or choosing "to do"

I have rebooted and its still the same. I need to know this info so I dont miss shows, and we all know this HR20 probably will.


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> I've seen this a couple times as well. Trick play functionality is GREATLY improved from what I see though.
> 
> I have seen one bug so far. While watching Late Show with Letterman which was recorded last night (channel 80 MPEG2), when I press FFWD once to get to 1x it doesn't fast forward. Instead, the audio will still play at it's normal rate and the video will play in a kind of strobe effect (still plays at the same rate, but only every 6th frame is displayed or something like that). 2x or 3x FFWD works fine as does 30 second slip. All rewind functions behaved normally too. Stopped playback of the recording, went into another recording and it does the same exact thing.
> 
> ...


Hook up your fiber optic from the HR20 to your A/V receiver where it
shows DBS then go to your DBS/SATELLITE on your Reciver and you
should be able to hear all your progams..including DD.....


----------



## steve13 (Sep 5, 2006)

cmoss5 said:


> Hook up your fiber optic from the HR20 to your A/V receiver where it
> shows DBS then go to your DBS/SATELLITE on your Reciver and you
> should be able to hear all your progams..including DD.....


That is what I do (fiber optic cable from HR20 to Yamaha RX-V592 A/V receiver with a DDP-2 Dolby Digital processor). However, I cannot get any sound at all on any channel using the optical output port. I hoped the new 0xcc software update would fix this, but it hasn't. I've verified over and over that the problem is not the cable or my A/V receiver (plus the old Tivo DVR worked just fine with the exact same equipment). I have to use the Audio left/right output jacks to get sound.

The strange thing is that the A/V receiver indicates it is getting a Dolby Digital signal to it, but no audio. Perhaps there is something wrong inside the HR20 where it is not actually sending the audio data to the optical port, but the port is brodcasting the Dolby Digital protocol with no actual data? Should I try and get a new box?

What about trying HDMI to my TV rather than component video, and then running the optical cable from the TV to the A/V receiver? That should work, right?

Thanks!
Steve


----------



## Rew452 (Aug 17, 2006)

Problem: Loss of Pause, FF and FR after a record now save.

I was watching the Scifi channel yesterday and hit record button, had over 70 minutes in the buffer. system acted fine until I went FR to go back about 60 minutes.

HR20 locked had to reboot (red button).

Tried to watch recording again with same problem. Rebooted (red button)

This time I deleted recording and rebooted again.

All seems well now. All previous recordings play fine.

Seems like it may be a bug; anyone else seen this???

Rew


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

My hard drive still makes chirping noise and also makes a hiss every once in a while but it records great and the sound issues are gone.



HD in LA said:


> My hard drive "Chirping" Noise as stopped. So far so good. I'm very pleased.


----------



## neotide (Aug 21, 2006)

kaz said:


> While watching a /recorded/ program, a heavy rainstorm came through and made the "771 searching for signal" pop up. who cares if the signal is out if im not watching a live feed. I had to stop watching the recorded program because I got sick of seeing the message. At least the tivo was smart enough to not display tuner errors while watching a recording.
> 
> While I was on the phone reporting this issue, the program was still playing, and the screen saver came on, not paused. nevermind that I have the LED DLP which doesnt have burn in, it should be smart enough to not display a screen saver while its not paused. disabling screen saver would be awesome.... right after enabling OTA and before dual buffers.
> 
> side note.. how do you delete a recorded program w/out hitting info, delete, deletenow. a simple "clear" (ala tivo) would be nice.


I had the same issue last night while watching football and it drove me insane. I called it in and they told me to swap the coax cables which did absolutely nothing. Also on a strange sidenote I was recording the game and could use any of the DVR functionality buttons. No FF, Pause, anthing. So I gave up and just watched the live broadcast with remote in hand so I was able to turn off the annoying screen saver that popped up. Not a good television evening.


----------



## neotide (Aug 21, 2006)

Rew452 said:


> Problem: Loss of Pause, FF and FR after a record now save.
> 
> I was watching the Scifi channel yesterday and hit record button, had over 70 minutes in the buffer. system acted fine until I went FR to go back about 60 minutes.
> 
> ...


Yes, I had this watching the Cowboys / Redskins game last night. I was hoping to miss out on commercials but to no avail so instead I just watched the game in realtime.


----------



## andbye (Aug 23, 2006)

andbye said:


> Friday I got the install of AT9 Dish, new 6x8 Zinwell switch, and HR20-700 . Running the HR20 and an HR10 off 4 outs from the new switch and the other 4 outs to the old 4x8 switch running 2 more HR10s and an R10. After set up;everythng worked fine till Saturday morning when I could not get the 70 thru 79 HD channels on either the HR20 or the HR10s. Got 81 from LA (CBSW) which was my only waiver and is okay on HR20 and also on the HR10s; and HR10 OTA is okay. Seems Sat 110 has no signal,Sat101 is ok, Sat 119 has no right side sigal Retention CSR thinks AT9 not aligned correctly is cause. Skeduled an Install tech to come back on Monday morn. -- gave 4 months HD credit. It looks like OXCC downloaded at 2am Saturday nite. Didn't notice the download till after I spoke with the CSR but don't think that would be the cause since symptoms are also on the HR10s. Would be interested in any similar occurances/fixes/comments
> 
> primary edit was to say Sat101 is okay and Sat110 has no signal


 Ironwood installer tech fixed this particular problem . The older Zinwell 4x8 was POWERED and mounted downstream from the new Zinewll Mpeg4 capable 6x8 switch and this was causing the problem primarily because it was powered - the fix was to replace the old switch with another new Zinwell 6x8. Now have 90+ readings on all applicable Sat transponders and HD channels 70-79 are ok.


----------



## gymj22 (Aug 20, 2006)

Forgive me if this has been brought up already, as I only scanned this thread, but the only problem I have run into with my HR20 since updating the software, was a couple times during the (mpeg4) Dallas game last night, I had audio synch problems. Though pausing for a couple seconds and playing again fixed it. It seemed to be anytime after I would rewind/FFWD, but again, pausing for a couple seconds, then hitting play corrected it. (I have DD turned on, going through my optical to a Yamaha receiver)
Otherwise, I love this receiver and am very relieved it is working so well . . . so far! (Knock on wood!)


----------



## skodises (Aug 21, 2006)

I had a couple of minor issues- one audio, one video. The video issue was an odd one. I am using component out, and had to power cycle the unit several times while rewiring my rack to properly integrate it into the system. After one such power cycle, the unit came up outputting 1080i, all right- but with what looked like very bad multipath interference, with a negative ghost image superimposed over the main image, and very poor visial resolution: it looked like extremely bad SD OTA reception. Naturally, I assumed that my rewiring had creatyed the problem, and pulled the whole system apart and reconnected it anew with the same result. I started to wonder if I had managed to kill the thing somehow, so as a last resort I power cycled it again- and the image came back to its normal crisp state. So, there's a nonreproducible flakey for you, but one with a workaround that did correct it for me. And the unit is now connected to the nice reliable UPS that also supplies my SD DirecTivo...

The audio problem was during the Dallas game last night, and consisted of an audio dropout for about 10 seconds, preceded by a repetitive buzz at about 20hz (sounded like the same audio samples being repeated for about half a second), then silence. Normal audio came back after about 10 seconds with no user input. This is with optical out to my Denon receiver, set for automatic DD detection- I didn't note what mode it was in at the time.


----------



## joekun (Aug 18, 2006)

About 2 weeks ago I setup the HR20 to record the new updated Star Trek that began this morning at 12:05am. Mid last week I noticed that it was no longer in my to do list so I setup the recording again. Today I woke up and decided to check it out, but it didn't record and it doesn't show anything in the history whatsoever. Luckily I had my ReplayTV setup to record it as well, but this type of thing shouldn't happen.


----------



## KevinC (Sep 17, 2006)

Just got home from work, turned on the tv and hr20, got welcome screen, wait a few more seconds, and 45 minutes later, I'm still looking at the directv + hddvr screen. I've tried to reset twice, and unplugged it once. Nothing but spinning blue lights and a very unhappy person. Anyone have a suggestion?

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

when it has 2 things to record and I'm watching a third chanel why doesn't it ask which chanel to switch too?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

houskamp said:


> when it has 2 things to record and I'm watching a third chanel why doesn't it ask which chanel to switch too?


Do you mean you're recording 2 shows at the same time and then you change the channel and it doesn't ask you which of the recordings it should stop in order to watch live tv? If that's the case, my HR20 has asked me in every one of these situations.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

I think this is an issue that no one else reported:
The YES Network has interactive capabilities during Yankees games. I'm watching the game on Channel 96 (YESHD) and the interactive isn't there. If I change the channel to 622 (YES) the interactive function begins about 3 seconds after the channel is entered.

Anyone have any ideas concerning this. I'm thinking that Interactive isn't active in HD; but that would be lame!!!


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Vinny said:


> I think this is an issue that no one else reported:
> The YES Network has interactive capabilities during Yankees games. I'm watching the game on Channel 96 (YESHD) and the interactive isn't there. If I change the channel to 622 (YES) the interactive function begins about 3 seconds after the channel is entered.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas concerning this. I'm thinking that Interactive isn't active in HD; but that would be lame!!!


You're correct, those interactive YES features are not on the HD channel yet. Hopefully in the near future they will be.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Do you mean you're recording 2 shows at the same time and then you change the channel and it doesn't ask you which of the recordings it should stop in order to watch live tv? If that's the case, my HR20 has asked me in every one of these situations.


when i'm aready on a chanel and two things need to record it just seems to pick one and ask if i want to switch or cancel recording


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

houskamp said:


> when i'm aready on a chanel and two things need to record it just seems to pick one and ask if i want to switch or cancel recording


Oh, so it's not asking you which of one of the two scheduled to record it should cancel in order to continue watching live tv? It's just picking one of them at random and only asking to cancel that particular recording? Definitely seems like a bug to me!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Oh, so it's not asking you which of one of the two scheduled to record it should cancel in order to continue watching live tv? It's just picking one of them at random and only asking to cancel that particular recording? Definitely seems like a bug to me!


yep


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Oh, so it's not asking you which of one of the two scheduled to record it should cancel in order to continue watching live tv? It's just picking one of them at random and only asking to cancel that particular recording? Definitely seems like a bug to me!


I'm not sure this is a bug, I bet its picking the show with the lower priority in the priority list. Since you set the priority, it assumes the one with the lower proiority is the one you would cancel.

Thoughts??


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Vinny said:


> I'm not sure this is a bug, I bet its picking the show with the lower priority in the priority list. Since you set the priority, it assumes the one with the lower proiority is the one you would cancel.
> 
> Thoughts??


Could be the case, but if I were in this situation I would want it to ask me which one of the two to cancel regardless of the priority level.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Vinny said:


> I'm not sure this is a bug, I bet its picking the show with the lower priority in the priority list. Since you set the priority, it assumes the one with the lower proiority is the one you would cancel.
> 
> Thoughts??


give me the choice 
also wish i could schedual a program to just play like my sir-360.. while in guide press select once to schedual second time to record...


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> You're correct, those interactive YES features are not on the HD channel yet. Hopefully in the near future they will be.


Thanks......is there any time estimate involved? It's kind of strange that they wouldn't enable it in HD.


----------



## jwines (Sep 19, 2006)

I've had sound issues on Mpeg-2 HD channels, before and after the 0xcc update. Last weekend the sound went out on a NFL Sunday Ticket channel, I don't remember the channel, but it was the Bengals game. After trying turning DD on and off again, changing channels (both SD and HD) didn't seem to do any good. There was sound on the SD version of the same game. This was before the update.

On sunday the sound on NFL channel 719 went out, just watched another game for awhile, and I checked back later and the sound returned, once again the SD channel had sound. Tonight on ESPN HD the sound quit (sound on SD ESPN) and I tried Turning off DD and Turning it back on, Turning off the receiver and turning it back on, Changing to a different HD channel both Mpeg 4 and 2, and Restarting the Receiver. Finally after the restart, turning off DD finally restored sound, I could turn on DD again and the Sound stayed. I don't think it's Optical output (hooked to a Yamaha YSP-800) since I also have one of the regular outputs hooked up to a RF modulator and there was no sound from that too.


--Joshua.


----------



## melduforx (Mar 23, 2006)

While watching tonight's recording of Prison Break (fox HD local) the sound would drop out at various points. Rewinding would bring the sound back for a bit, but then it would dorp out again.

Connection is HDMI to Onkyo receiver. I haven't had any other audio problems before this.

A reboot, SEEMS to have solved the issue.


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

So I flip my tv source to the hdmi for hr20, and i see the grey screen and hear audio. the problem is, the hr20 is in standby mode! wtf? I know its suppose to be grey, but why can i hear audio? So I turn my receiver on, and its in DD too (off the optical)!

Turning on and off the receiver corrects the issue.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Recorded a SHOHD movie (200 cigarettes) and it locked up.. after a reset, I found that the movie recorded for over 18 hours long (in HD!) taking up like 1/3rd of the hard drive. TOTALLY frozen all day after that. Have a good number on the TDL and 28 prioritizers. Too much? Or wouldn't that be an issue?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

kaz said:


> So I flip my tv source to the hdmi for hr20, and i see the grey screen and hear audio. the problem is, the hr20 is in standby mode! wtf? I know its suppose to be grey, but why can i hear audio? So I turn my receiver on, and its in DD too (off the optical)!
> 
> Turning on and off the receiver corrects the issue.


I believe someone else noticed the DD output from the optical out remaining active when the receiver was off as well. Definitely a bug.


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> I believe someone else noticed the DD output from the optical out remaining active when the receiver was off as well. Definitely a bug.


I've also noticed that I can get audio from the national HD's even though I can't see them.


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> I believe someone else noticed the DD output from the optical out remaining active when the receiver was off as well. Definitely a bug.


Its not just the optical. was on standard A/V as well as HDMI.


----------



## VinceV (Sep 19, 2006)

Is anyone else seeing pink artifacting in the channel logo in the banner on channel 296 (Cartoon Network) and channel 362 (The Weather Channel)?

-Vince


----------



## JLove336 (Sep 8, 2006)

I posted this in another thread as well but, when you say that playback will now resume from your previous spot, no matter how you exited...

Is this for fully recorded programs only or also for live tv? When I change the channel from a program I am CURRENTLY recording, and then change it back to the recording program it always goes forward to live tv...

I am probably misunderstanding the update, and what I'm getting is the result of no dual buffer, correct?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

VinceV said:


> Is anyone else seeing pink artifacting in the channel logo in the banner on channel 296 (Cartoon Network) and channel 362 (The Weather Channel)?
> 
> -Vince


I have seen a pink background for the some of the trick play icons as have others. I imagine the problem you are experiencing is related to it.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

JLove336 said:


> I posted this in another thread as well but, when you say that playback will now resume from your previous spot, no matter how you exited...
> 
> Is this for fully recorded programs only or also for live tv? When I change the channel from a program I am CURRENTLY recording, and then change it back to the recording program it always goes forward to live tv...
> 
> I am probably misunderstanding the update, and what I'm getting is the result of no dual buffer, correct?


I believe this will always be the case. It will always goto live tv on a channel change. Perhaps if you goto the MyVOD list for the show that is currently recording and resume play from there it will work. However, I think if you press stop or exit when watching a recording that is still taking place it will stop recording (I could be wrong about that).


----------



## markf (Sep 19, 2006)

I've had my HR20 since Thursday. One of the first things I did was set up a manual recording of the Daily Show (Channel 249, 7:59pm-8:31pm, M-F). Worked fine Thursday and Friday. I noticed that it didn't start recording tonight, so I checked the prioritizer, and it was listed to record. I then checked the history, and it showed as cancelled. Interestingly, every upcoming episode through the middle of next week is also listed as cancelled. Perhaps this is related to the OxCC upgrade requiring a restart of the box? (mine was upgraded at 2:20am Saturday morning). Other (non-manual) recordings have worked fine all weekend.

In addition to fixing this bug, it'd be really really nice if the box could provide additional detail as to why it cancels a recording. My Tivos have always been good about that.

Finally, this isn't probably the right thread, but add me to the chorus of people wanting the Guide button behavior changed. Having to press it twice every time I want the guide to come up is asinine.

(In general I'm happy with the box, although the Tivos still do many things better/easier).

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## cuibap (Sep 14, 2006)

My closed caption is no longer working in TV. It only works when I turn on the closed caption in HR20. I know it passed the info to TV before. Looks like HR20 no longer passes closed caption information to TV!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cuibap said:


> My closed caption is no longer working in TV. It only works when I turn on the closed caption in HR20. I know it passed the info to TV before. Looks like HR20 no longer passes closed caption information to TV!


ON all channels? MPEG-2 SD? MPEG-2 HD? MPEG-4 HD?


----------



## cuibap (Sep 14, 2006)

*All channels*. I use OTA connect directly to TV and it works fine. I turned closed caption ON in HR20 and it works fine. But if I watch TV through HR20 and HR20 has cc turned off, TV won't display it even though TV cc option is ON.


----------



## andbye (Aug 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Right now with the HR20... the upgrade should be going to all users over the first 48 hours... Your system has to first identify it is eligible for an update, then identify a period (when your system is not busy), that it can install it.[/QUOTE
> 
> Earl - Couldnt make a PM work - Your equipment set up is somewhat similar to mine. Till last Fri I had 3 HR10s and 2 SD DVRs playing thru 2 triple lnb dishes and an older POWERED Zinwell 4x8. After Fri install. I had an AT9 with a new Zinwell 6x8 with 2 of the Zinwell outs going to an HR20, two outs going to an HR10 and 4 outs to the old original switch. So I had the HR20 and one of the HR10s hooked to an HD Toshiba 57in RPTV and an HR10 on an HD Samsung and the others on SD TVs. The set up was working when the installer left but 4 hours later I could not get the HD channels of 70 thru 79- everything else worked ok - banner said no Sat signal - check showed no signal on Sat 110 - D*set an appt for Mon and Tech said problem cause was the old powered swirch - so replaced with another Zinwell 6x8 - set up worked till 4 hours later when the same symtoms came back. It affects the HR10s as well as the HR20. What would be your take on this? Tech says it isn't dish alignment cause signals are in the 90s (even on Sat 110 when signal is present). Tech thot the old switch was the problem cause it was powered. Could this be an intermittent defect in one of the 5 Lnbs?


----------



## gbwtfo (Sep 1, 2006)

While I'm almost certain I saw someone mention a similar problem somewhere on this site, I'll go ahead and post anyway (perhaps an issue based defect tracking tool would better serve this thread's purpose).

At any rate, while watching the Colts this past Sunday on SD, I could not pause, fast forward, nor rewind. I could, however, perform the jumpback and slip operations. Needless to say, this was extremely irritating. It occurred regardless of whether I watched live TV or during play back (i.e., play back while the segment was still being recorded). I haven't gone back to see if things now work correctly, but at the time I didn't have this problem with any other channel or recording I wanted to watch.

Greg


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Thank g-d for these threads and for earl as i have had the hr20 for a week and would have shot myself otherwise!!

I am in Fort Lauderdale and have the DD no sound issue, am awaiting for 0xcc and called DD who said its being sent out daily and may have to wait till Oct. in my area, and I wont have any notice itll just be there in info one day (level 2 tech).

1) Is that true?
2) should i force the download and if so how?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You should already have the 0xCC update. It is sent out multiple times in the day.

Check your History (on the very bottom) and see if says something about a software update.

If not.... you can "Try" to force the update
When you reboot. On the WELCOME screen hit: 02468 (once)... and then wait, you will then see the update screen in a minute or so 

If you get to the HDDVR Blue Screen... the code didn't take, and you'll have to try again.


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, it was bound to happen sooner or later.  I've now had my first two problems with the HR20.

1) The HR20 was in the process or recording CSI: Miami off my MPEG2 SD Local. I decided I wanted to start watching it from the beginning when the recording was at about 40 minutes. The rewind button didn't work, nor did any of the other transport buttons. So I hit LIST on the remote and attempted to play it from there. All I got was a black screen without sound. The transport controls appeared to work, but didn't result in any change in the location of the play head. The same things occured even after the recording was complete. I ended up deleting the recording and watching the show on my SA8300HD. 

2) I was watching an MPEG2 channel and switched to an MPEG4 channel. No audio through HDMI. I hit Channel up, then Channel down, and the audio came back. The HR20 is connected directly to a Samsung HL-S5687W via HDMI. No other cables are connected.

Paul


----------



## Bribo (Sep 15, 2006)

I have had the same behavior on my hr20. When trying to watch a currntly recording program from the beginning, getting only black screen, and inablilty to move through the program with the FF/RW or slip buttons. The program was my local newscast, SD channel.

EDIT: I ave only noticed this behavior once, and have not been able to reproduce.

I also have a series link problem, where there is a "phantom" series link. I have a seies link for "Weeds", that shows no episodes to record, so I can't delete it. I was able to setup a new Seires Link for the same program, and it refues to record this weeks episode, but all following ones show scheduled. I cannot even record this weeks episode manually. When I try to select "Record It" from the menu, the unit does not ever respond.

Brian

EDIT: double dash delete removed the "phantom" series link. Thanks for the tip


----------



## USCswimming (Sep 19, 2006)

on playback of a recorded show this new update was supposed to start playback were the playback was left. I recorded the USC game in HD and watched the 1st quarter again. I exited and came back later to watch the 2nd quarter. It started from the beginning again. 

I checked to make sure the update was there which it was. I also checked the other 5 shows I had saved on the myvod to test this feature. It worked flawlessly on every other recorded show. I am curious as to why this feature will not work on this specific recording. I went back and tried atleast 5 times on this specific recording and it starts at the beginning no matter what.

any thought? thanks


----------



## tpreed (Sep 14, 2006)

tpreed said:


> Directv installed AT9, 6x8 Zinwell and HR20-700 and all the HD is the 70's were working when I went to bed last night...now this afternoon I turn on tv and NO 70's HDs. I get my locals in HD but no HBO HD or Showtime HD, ESPN, Discovery etc. Called and reps had me reset multiple times, unplug receiver and this only caused more problems. They resent auth. turned off service and restarted all these attempts and still no HD Package channels in the 70's. Now they are sending a new HR20 out 2nd day and having a tech come out Tuesday. Let me know if you figure out the problem.
> 
> FYI on the 6x8 ms I have 4 ins going to 6 outs:
> 2 to Sony Sat-T60
> ...


Tech arrived this afternoon and replaced the 6x8 multiswitch then pushed the red reset button and now HR20 seems to be working again with ALL HD channels available.


----------



## tpreed (Sep 14, 2006)

andbye said:


> Ironwood installer tech fixed this particular problem . The older Zinwell 4x8 was POWERED and mounted downstream from the new Zinewll Mpeg4 capable 6x8 switch and this was causing the problem primarily because it was powered - the fix was to replace the old switch with another new Zinwell 6x8. Now have 90+ readings on all applicable Sat transponders and HD channels 70-79 are ok.


Tech was out here this afternoon and I told him it might be the multswitch since I had read others having similiar problems that resulted in others loosing some HD channels that were fixed after replacing the multiswitch.

After about an hour of him talking on the phone with Directv having them resend auth., he did finally decide to replace the multiswitch and that seemed to do the trick.
Have yet to look to see if there are noticeable differences in signal strengths.


----------



## uscboy (Sep 5, 2006)

houskamp said:


> give me the choice
> also wish i could schedual a program to just play like my sir-360.. while in guide press select once to schedual second time to record...


YES. I have the SIR-TS160 and it's the same way... ahead in the guide, press 
Select once and it schedules to change to that channel at that time. Do this with 
the HR20 and it asks if you want to record it.

What if I just don't want to forget to watch it but not record everything? 

But really it's more of a 'just used to it working one way' thing... obviously you can 
just choose to record it and it won't matter.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

can someone be so kind as to tell me how to navigate through the hr20 to where the history is so i can see when i get the oxcc update? 

jh


----------



## andbye (Aug 23, 2006)

tpreed said:


> Tech was out here this afternoon and I told him it might be the multswitch since I had read others having similiar problems that resulted in others loosing some HD channels that were fixed after replacing the multiswitch.
> 
> After about an hour of him talking on the phone with Directv having them resend auth., he did finally decide to replace the multiswitch and that seemed to do the trick.
> Have yet to look to see if there are noticeable differences in signal strengths.


I spoke too soon. My "fix" lasted about 4 hours.; but it was the older switch that was downstream from the new Zinwell 6x8 that was replace . Now I am back to having zero signal on Sat 110 and missing some on 119 with no HD channels in the 70 thru 79 series. Lead Tech will come Thurs morn. I thot it might be an intermittent defect in one of the Lnbs or maybe the original upstream new Zinwell switch needs to be replaced. It is weird that the tech can get a temporary fix. The problem affects my Hr10 Tivo HD DVRs as well as the new HR20-700


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

jheda said:


> can someone be so kind as to tell me how to navigate through the hr20 to where the history is so i can see when i get the oxcc update?
> 
> jh


Press "Menu" and select "Help & Settings" -> "Info & Setup" (or something like that). That should produce an information screen that, among other things, shows you the current Software Version.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Press "Menu" and select "Help & Settings" -> "Info & Setup" (or something like that). That should produce an information screen that, among other things, shows you the current Software Version.


I believe this will also show you the date and time that the upgrade to the latest software occured.


----------



## k2ue (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm not sure if this was the same on earlier versions, but it's NFG now -- the stereo output level (Red & White jacks) is so high it broke thru on two PC motherboards I tried, producing rasping, distorted garbage passed thru to the Line Out on audio peaks when the PC is OFF. I have to run the Line In level at just 8-10% to get normal Master Volume operation in a PC. This is way louder than other satellite receivers, and there is potential for damage of the audio inputs of the PC (not idle speculation -- I design IC's, and the conditions to get that sort of feed-thru are nasty to contemplate).


----------



## gwrentch03 (Sep 14, 2006)

I think for some reason the software has issues with the fast forward or backward. I was watching the show house that I recorded and was ff through comercials when the screen went blank and all of a sudden the h20 was powering up. Tried it again once up and it again reset so I decided to just delete house and now am viewing another program and ff through commercial but so far no more problems. I actually like this DVR if they would just fix the problems... I spoke to soon, it just froze... only had this one week..this is getting old now..


----------



## VinceV (Sep 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> ON all channels? MPEG-2 SD? MPEG-2 HD? MPEG-4 HD?


CC on the TV isn't working for me either. I've only tested MPEG-2 SD at this time since I haven't installed my AT9 yet.


----------



## Dash Power (Sep 15, 2006)

Is anyone else having problems with the Channel guide not listing the upcoming games? Mine come and go. When they are there I program a game to be recorded and then sometime in the near future it cancels the recording and the upcoming games go away. They come and go at will.

Any suggestions or comments?

I missed a game this weekend because of this problem.

Thanks


----------



## scoooterr (Aug 31, 2006)

So much for little bugs. Tonight, my HR20 self reset twce when watching world news tonight. Happened at minute 23. OK, no worries. After reset, back to same show. Reset again at the same time. No big loss, plenty of news. Start watching CSI Miami from last night, great picture, great sound stops recording at 17 minutes. This unit is really a piece. It's out a here.


----------



## Southbound (Sep 16, 2006)

Lockup twice tonight on 0xCC.

I went to select previous recording via <list> . Both were HD recordings from local HD channels. In both cases the screen froze with the live station being displayed.

I believe (at least for the second lockup) that instead of hitting on the Play icon, I hit <play> instead, then pressed

I went back and tried again with another "unwatched" program (The Unit) and it produced the same results.

I noticed the banner came up. A single dot made one circle around the blue led array, the timer bar came up, then the banner and the timer went away, and the screen remained frozen on the live broadcast.

After rebooting, I tried the sequence again with another unwatched HD program, and hit <list> <play> and it worked ok.

I went back and tried it again with a previously watched program HD and hit
<list><play><play> and again it locked up.

I went back and tried it with a non-hd channel (sci-fi) and was unable to make this lock up.

It doesn't seem to make a difference between watch and unwatched.

It doesn't seem to happen with non-hd programming.

All cases the live channel was a HD Local.

Not sure if there is a timeing window after <play> or if it is multiple <play> attempts to reproduce the hang.

But it seems I've got the knack for getting it to hang.

Now that I'm aware I may be pressing the <play> key once in the (play delete menu) I will be more aware of the sequence of key presses and see if I can produce it by only using the key.

I think what threw me off to start with is in List, you can move to the desired show, then hit <play> and have it start. If you press here, you should move into the (play delete) menu.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

I am unaware if the following is a "bug" or a "feature"  

I was watching a recorded show, pressed exit to get out of it and back to live tv. Pressed the previous channel button assuming it would go back to the previous live tv channel I had tuned to, but instead it went to resuming playback of the recording that I had stopped.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Used the search function to look for Studio 60, it found the show I then highlighted it and hit select. The box said searching for matching programs and just sat there for a few minutes. I think selected cancel and nothing happened, box continued so show the currenc channel in the PIP window but wouldn't do anything else. Finally hit the red button.


----------



## rpl47 (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm due to have my HR20 installed on 9/25. My HR10-250 is a lease, but based on what I'm hearing about the numerous problems with the HR20's, I'm thinking of holding off on the upgrade. Is there any1 out there that has not experienced any problems with the HR20?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

rpl47 said:


> I'm due to have my HR20 installed on 9/25. My HR10-250 is a lease, but based on what I'm hearing about the numerous problems with the HR20's, I'm thinking of holding off on the upgrade. Is there any1 out there that has not experienced any problems with the HR20?


Me... but then again... I must have magic wiring or something... as I don't have many issues with my R15's either.

There have been a bunch of people... see all the threads over the last week..
"Do You Like It", "Are you worried about tonight"..


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

Mine seems to be working fine, for the most part, after this last sw update. If I were you, I would keep the Tivo to complement your new HR20. I have both, and there are some things about the Tivo I like better and some things about the HR20 I like better. And with all the new fall shows just starting up, you'll be able to record 4 HD programs at 1 time so you can sample almost everything (if you have the time to watch that much TV).


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

mine has worked fine. but I do have a remote that turns on and off all equipment at the same time, seems a lo of people in here are turning off the tv only and are having a lot of problems...


----------



## net17 (Aug 16, 2006)

For the last two days I have set up a manual recording. Channel 95 from 4:00pm-7:00pm. It does not work. It records nothing. When I did this on Monday, and came home, it was stuck on Discover HD with the record light on, but nothing was being recorded. Had to reset. When I came home yesterday, no record light, no record, no nothing. I had confirmed that it was set in the to-do list before I left for work in the morning.


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

I went to watch "House" from my HR20 last night. I selected it from the list and hit play but nothing happened. I tried turning on and off the HR20, and went to play it again, but it would not play. So, I rebooted the unit and the show was gone. I thought this was supposed to be fixed with the last release. I've had two shows removed from the DVR since I've owned the unit, "Vanished," and "House." Both Fox shows, coincedence??? Rupert can't be happy.


----------



## jayzfelon (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello everyone, I am a new bee. I had my first problem last night when I was trying to record a show and it shows that there were two programs already scheduled to record and it gave me the option to cancel. On the left side it shows the two programs scheduled and on the right bottom it shows cancel 1 and cancel 2 1 for the first program and 2 for the second progam, so I cancelled 2 because I did not want that anymore to substitute for the new program but the new program never recorded and still recorded the previously scheduled program.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

just a guess here, did you hit the #2 button or highlight the option and then press select?


----------



## jayzfelon (Sep 20, 2006)

LockMD said:


> just a guess here, did you hit the #2 button or highlight the option and then press select?


Highlited the option cancel 2 and press select


----------



## pdvale (Dec 5, 2005)

Southbound said:


> Lockup twice tonight on 0xCC.
> 
> I went to select previous recording via <list> . Both were HD recordings from local HD channels. In both cases the screen froze with the live station being displayed.


I had the same issue last night.. recording two local HD programs and trying to play another to show someone the HD picture.. the unit froze and I had to reboot.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

rpl47 said:


> I'm due to have my HR20 installed on 9/25. My HR10-250 is a lease, but based on what I'm hearing about the numerous problems with the HR20's, I'm thinking of holding off on the upgrade. Is there any1 out there that has not experienced any problems with the HR20?


Please see the following link. There are plenty of us that are happy. I for one haven't had any significant problems; other than getting used to the HR20 interface as opposed to the TIVO interface.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=64297.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Me... but then again... I must have magic wiring or something... as I don't have many issues with my R15's either.
> 
> There have been a bunch of people... see all the threads over the last week..
> "Do You Like It", "Are you worried about tonight"..


I think I have magic wiring too. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that nothing creeps in. I have it since Saturday and I've been giving it a workout....so far so good.


----------



## jayzfelon (Sep 20, 2006)

Had another problem my son asked to play his show that was recorded on regulard sd and there is picture but no sound. did a reset and fix the problem.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Box at 00CC software version. Hit the list button on the remote, the box called up my recordings and then it stopped responding, remote and front panel buttons did nothing. Hit the red button.


----------



## SLeppert (Sep 11, 2006)

RAD said:


> Box at 00CC software version. Hit the list button on the remote, the box called up my recordings and then it stopped responding, remote and front panel buttons did nothing. Hit the red button.


I have seen this the past two evenings when I get home from work. Complete lockup of the UI with no video signal as soon as I start using it. I hit the reset button to get it going again.

I have no idea when it dies, and it seems to be recording the stuff I have told it to while it's off. I may leave it on tonight to see if powering it on/off is causing the lockup for me.


----------



## Sickler (Sep 6, 2006)

rpl47 said:


> I'm due to have my HR20 installed on 9/25. My HR10-250 is a lease, but based on what I'm hearing about the numerous problems with the HR20's, I'm thinking of holding off on the upgrade. Is there any1 out there that has not experienced any problems with the HR20?


I've had it for a little over 2 weeks. I have yet to have any lockups or missed/deleted recordnings. All series links have worked flawlessly. HOWEVER, all my recording is SD right now. (Plasma delivered earlier today). Anyhow, the only problem I had was with CID and MPEG4 DD dropouts. I've since removed it from my home theater setup, but the day or so with the new firmware "c" with the theater setup, I didn't experience any DD dropouts. Connected with Optical. Again, no MPEG4 so maybe that's why no problems. But no lock ups, missed recording, nada that a lot of people have been experiencing (knocking on wood). No prior TIVO experience so maybe I just don't "know any better". :grin:


----------



## TMNJ101 (Sep 13, 2006)

Was watching a recorded program last night and paused it for a minute. I came back, started to recording up again and after that point the remote stop responding, though the recording continued to play until the end when the unit locked up completely and I had a blank screen and had to restart.


----------



## briang5000 (Aug 11, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> This thread is to track new and un-fixed issues with the latest versions of the software on the HR20.
> 
> When posting please:
> 1) State the issue
> ...


Haven't seen this posted, yet.

I tried updating some series links that I had setup prior to the most recent software update. I decided I wanted to change them all to start a minute early and end a minute later.

After making the changes; I highlight the "Update All" box and hit select.
Under the old software you would see a confirmation message.
Nothing happens. I hit select and nothing. The screen won't change.

Back up... go back into the series link page ... the changes have taken effect.
So you can adjust a series link, but you don't get the confirmation message anymore.

I haven't tried to modify any new series links made since the update.
I'll try that later.


----------



## OrlandoJoe (Sep 6, 2006)

I got the 0xcc download last Friday night, but didn't notice any substantial improvement. While watching the Jets-Pats game last Sunday, I hit pause to respond to someone in another room. By the time I got back, 15 minutes or more had passed. Hit play on the remote and nothing happened. Tried to rewind, ff and slip to no effect. Wound up resetting the box, lost the 15 minutes plus the 5 more to reboot. If it had been the Giants, I would have been apoplectic, but Jets-Pats was just a time killer anyway. I taped the only other show on the box I cared about and returned the unit to Best Buy yesterday. Fortunately, when I was there Saturday, I got the last HR10-250 in stock and activated it Monday night. Hope they fix the bugs in the 6.3 software and resume the roll-out. In another year or so, when the new birds are flying and more stuff is available in MPEG4, I will try again, but I just had no confidence that stuff would be watchable.


----------



## Pragmatic Lemur (Sep 20, 2006)

I received a 5 LNB and an HR20-700 today. Made sure it was completely updated before the installer left. Messed with it for a couple hours straight before coming into work. So far, so good. I am eagerly anticipating the ATSC enablement though as I had him attach my Terk antenna up there as well. ( I know I get my LA Locals through the HR20, but there are other locals in HD that I like as well)


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

any chance they can make the guide scroll faster? I am always hitting the buttons faster than it can scroll


----------



## Pragmatic Lemur (Sep 20, 2006)

houskamp said:


> any chance they can make the guide scroll faster? I am always hitting the buttons faster than it can scroll


Naw, havent you heard? Everything is cooler in SLO-MO.


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

houskamp said:


> any chance they can make the guide scroll faster? I am always hitting the buttons faster than it can scroll


I agree. Everyone always mentions how fast the HR20 is compared to the HR10. But, the guide speed needs improvement. It's still much slower than my old Sony receiver.


----------



## Pragmatic Lemur (Sep 20, 2006)

davidord said:


> I agree. Everyone always mentions how fast the HR20 is compared to the HR10. But, the guide speed needs improvement. It's still much slower than my old Sony receiver.


Seriously. I remember a time when dishes were smaller, and receivers worked the instant you touched a button (Hughes).


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Pragmatic Lemur said:


> Seriously. I remember a time when dishes were smaller, and receivers worked the instant you touched a button (Hughes).


Now, those were the days!


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

I paused a recorded program while looking at the VDO list. Then I went to look at the output from my other DVR. When I returned the picture was paused in full screen mode. I then played it again and after a while the screen saver popped up. The sound was still going. Pressing play again brought the picture back.


----------



## melduforx (Mar 23, 2006)

SLeppert said:


> I have seen this the past two evenings when I get home from work. Complete lockup of the UI with no video signal as soon as I start using it. I hit the reset button to get it going again.
> 
> I have no idea when it dies, and it seems to be recording the stuff I have told it to while it's off. I may leave it on tonight to see if powering it on/off is causing the lockup for me.


I had the exact same problem.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

greywolf said:


> When I returned the picture was paused in full screen mode.


Kind of related to this; Is the HR20 supposed to goto full screen mode when going to an interactive enabled channel? I'd prefer if it didn't. Formatting options don't respond on these channels at all until you exit out of the interactive application for the channel.


----------



## Pragmatic Lemur (Sep 20, 2006)

melduforx said:


> I had the exact same problem.


Have you gotten an issue where, when you get home, the receiver is off, but is recording something, and you cannot turn the thing on? I mean at all, remote, manually, nothing? I got that just now. Any suggestions? I dont necesarily want to unplug it because it might be recording something cool, lol.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Pragmatic Lemur said:


> Have you gotten an issue where, when you get home, the receiver is off, but is recording something, and you cannot turn the thing on? I mean at all, remote, manually, nothing? I got that just now. Any suggestions?


Do you know what show/channel the HR20 was supposedly recording at the time?


----------



## Pragmatic Lemur (Sep 20, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Do you know what show/channel the HR20 was supposedly recording at the time?


Not sure, I have it set up to record Family Guy, and Law & Order, so probably one of those. Am I completely screwed?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Kind of related to this; Is the HR20 supposed to goto full screen mode when going to an interactive enabled channel? I'd prefer if it didn't.


I don't know if it's supposed to, but it definitely does.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> I don't know if it's supposed to, but it definitely does.


Yet another thing I've noticed that I can't tell if it's a bug, a feature, or a buggy feature!


----------



## Pragmatic Lemur (Sep 20, 2006)

Pragmatic Lemur said:


> Not sure, I have it set up to record Family Guy, and Law & Order, so probably one of those. Am I completely screwed?


So, is unplugging it going to be my only option then? What do you guys think?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Pragmatic Lemur said:


> So, is unplugging it going to be my only option then? What do you guys think?


Have you tried the reset button? It will do the same as unplugging the unit.


----------



## Pragmatic Lemur (Sep 20, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Have you tried the reset button? It will do the same as unplugging the unit.


No, I will try it....where is it located on the unit?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Pragmatic Lemur said:


> No, I will try it....where is it located on the unit?


Open the lower right door where your access card was inserted. It's the little red button in there.


----------



## Pragmatic Lemur (Sep 20, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Open the lower right door where your access card was inserted. It's the little red button in there.


Did it, the blue light came on, no luck as far as video. Been like 5 minutes. How long does it take to reset?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Pragmatic Lemur said:


> Did it, the blue light came on, no luck as far as video. Been like 5 minutes. How long does it take to reset?


Shouldn't be more than 5 minutes. Try hitting the format button on the front of the HR20. Is the HR20 connected to the tv via HDMI?


----------



## Pragmatic Lemur (Sep 20, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Shouldn't be more than 5 minutes. Try hitting the format button on the front of the HR20. Is the HR20 connected to the tv via HDMI?


Yes it is connected through HDMI, why? Major problems or what?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Pragmatic Lemur said:


> Yes it is connected through HDMI, why? Major problems or what?


Try disconnecting the HDMI and reconnecting.


----------



## briang5000 (Aug 11, 2004)

PoitNarf said:


> Kind of related to this; Is the HR20 supposed to goto full screen mode when going to an interactive enabled channel? I'd prefer if it didn't. Formatting options don't respond on these channels at all until you exit out of the interactive application for the channel.


I was bugged by the forced stretch on the Mix Channels and some of the NFLST ticket channels. Then I discovered; I could hit the "exit" button on the remote and the channel would go to my default aspect.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

briang5000 said:


> I was bugged by the forced stretch on the Mix Channels and some of the NFLST ticket channels. Then I discovered; I could hit the "exit" button on the remote and the channel would go to my default aspect.


Yes, but when you press exit, it exits out of the interactive part of the channel.


----------



## Cherokee180c (Aug 30, 2006)

I had an issue tonight where I was only recording one program, but the DVR would not let me change the channel and use the other tuner. It said both were in use, but nothing else was recording. The other title simply said "title not available", but the option to stop it was greyed out and it would only let me stop the recording I really wanted if I wanted to change channels. I had to wait for the one recording to stop and everything went back to normal.


----------



## firemed509 (Jul 16, 2006)

I had a issue tonight while trying to watch a program I was recording. Both tuners were recording a show, so I tried to rewind to the beginning of one show, it would not allow me to. So I went into the VOP and selected the show and It started from the live TV point. I then selected the other program and it did the samething. Both programs would not let me rewind to the beginning. Then the unit froze up and I had to do a reset.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> I am unaware if the following is a "bug" or a "feature"
> 
> I was watching a recorded show, pressed exit to get out of it and back to live tv. Pressed the previous channel button assuming it would go back to the previous live tv channel I had tuned to, but instead it went to resuming playback of the recording that I had stopped.


I tried this after I read it, and it works the same way for me. Don't know if bug or feature. Previous button will put you back to what you were watching on VOD until you actually change the channel.

Can use this feature instead of pausing. I think I would enjoy this feature if I needed to pause longer than a few minutes, i.e. telephone call. It saves a few buttons.


----------



## vlj9r (Nov 23, 2005)

My caller ID info is not automatically displayed on my screen. However, the callers info is available under the calls & msgs menu. I have notices turned on..

Also, still no OTA support.

Mpeg4 on my locals is still dropping picture frames. Very annoying when watching a sporting event.


I don't ever recall having SO MANY picture quality and hardware problems when DTV was operated by Hughes.


----------



## Cherokee180c (Aug 30, 2006)

Funny, I posted about this exact same issue a day or so ago under the heading "previous" but nobody commented. I even bumped it up once and then gave up. Anyway, it is pretty clear that it works that way, whether it is supposed to or not is a question only Earl and DTV can answer. I don't mind it, and you could use the functionality, but I would love to know how it is supposed to work.

Now if somebody can just comment if they have had the other issue I mention above where the DVR will not let you switch to the other tuner and thinks something is recording that is not.


----------



## cuibap (Sep 14, 2006)

I got some problem playing back MPEG4 (local feed) recording last night. There was no audio for about 3-4 seconds. Audio came back automatically after that. This is the first time after about 20 or so of recordings (about 1 hour each).

Another very annoying popup message: "Searching for signal on Satellite ln 2... (771)". No matter what I do (changing channel, go to menu...) it is still there. Even though I have tuner 1 on LIVE and tuner 2 on recording, BOTH ARE OK, signal wise. If I reset the receiver, it is fine for a day or so. This happens at least 3 times in the last 4 days. Last night, I had to cancel the recording on tuner 2 and reset the satellite setup (the 4th on the list satellite failed). It is fine now (without rebooting). However, I'm still getting the same message but only for about a second or less. It's still annoying...

I have the technician come over tomorrow to look at it. Is this something to do with satellite setup? Not getting signal from one of the satellite?


----------



## bagleyb (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm getting audio on all channels, regardless if I'm supposed to receive them or no. I don't have any waivers, but I get audio on all the HD Locals in the 80-90 range. I was also getting locals on the MLB-EI broadcast on 95 (or maybe 96) last night.


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Nov 29, 2005)

HR20 with 0xCC

Here are some things I saw last night:

1) I'm still seeing the pink background bug occasionally while using the transport controls.

2) While using the 30 second slip, I timed it just right and the display said *0* 30 second slips and was still slipping. Weird.

3) I was watching an MPEG2 channel and attempted to fast forward to live TV. When the play head got to the current time, I started getting video/audio stutters every few seconds. After a jump back, everything was fine.

4) I am also occasionally getting "Searching for signal on Satellite ln 2... (771)" when changing channels.

Paul


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

30 sec slip should count down as it goes


----------



## dallasjj (Sep 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> This thread is to track new and un-fixed issues with the latest versions of the software on the HR20.
> 
> When posting please:
> 1) State the issue
> ...


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Nov 29, 2005)

houskamp said:


> 30 sec slip should count down as it goes


Are you saying it's supposed to? Or the feature should be added?

Paul


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

bagleyb said:


> I'm getting audio on all channels, regardless if I'm supposed to receive them or no. I don't have any waivers, but I get audio on all the HD Locals in the 80-90 range. I was also getting locals on the MLB-EI broadcast on 95 (or maybe 96) last night.


Yes, the HR20 has a bug where it passes Dolby Digital audio on any channel, regardless of whether or not you're paying for it. Too bad it's not video too...


----------



## dandrewk (Sep 11, 2006)

Still having some problems with recorded shows. They just don't play.

Earl - any ETA on next fix?


----------



## net17 (Aug 16, 2006)

I set the HR20 to record Jericho last night on the KCBS DNS feed at 8:00pm. When I got home the recording was in there (the VOD menu), but when I went to play it nothing played. Just a black screen. It showed on the bar that it recorded for an hour, but it would not fast-forward or rewind. This was not a series link just a regular recording.

Another issue was with manual recording. For the 3rd time it did not work when I tried to record channel 95 from 4pm to 7pm. Nothing in the VOD section at all.


----------



## talbain (Sep 6, 2006)

net17 said:


> I set the HR20 to record Jericho last night on the KCBS DNS feed at 8:00pm. When I got home the recording was in there (the VOD menu), but when I went to play it nothing played. Just a black screen. It showed on the bar that it recorded for an hour, but it would not fast-forward or rewind. This was not a series link just a regular recording.
> 
> Another issue was with manual recording. For the 3rd time it did not work when I tried to record channel 95 from 4pm to 7pm. Nothing in the VOD section at all.


that happened to me with my very first scheduled recording on the hr20 (w/updated s/w). i set it up to record the same episode of Jericho on cbs (wcbs hd in nyc, mpeg 2). went to watch and there was nothing there, just a blank gray screen. it was listed in the menu, showed the bar just as you described, but i couldn't do anything. needless to say, i was neither happy nor impressed...

i've also had two instances now where the unit just stops responding to the remote. actually it responds, but it's ridiculously slow. after 5-10 minutes of this it starts to work normally. at first i thought maybe there was protective film or something covering the ir port, but there was not...


----------



## HD in LA (Aug 28, 2006)

The Jericho thing also happend to me. And the night before while in the middle of L&O SVU, 28 mins into the show. My DVR would reset itself. I had to delete both of the offending shows and watch them on my HR10.


----------



## Pragmatic Lemur (Sep 20, 2006)

So, because I couldn't turn on the receiver when I got home from work last night, I elected to leave it on last night when I went to bed. When I got up this morning, it was still on, but would not respond to any commands. It was stuck on the channel that it was on, and HDMI was not working at all, only Component. ( I have both hooked up)

I had to reset it. It seemed to be working alright after that. 

Has anyone else witnessed this type of lockup? Is it common? What is the deal with HDMI? What kinds of issues are associated with HDMI? I don't mind watching it through component as long as it is going to work. If I miss my Colts this weekend because of this receiver I will be furious. Any suggestions as to what I need to make sure I do or dont do in order to keep this receiver from locking up/hickuping/or flat out not working?

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Vin496 (Sep 14, 2006)

talbain said:


> that happened to me with my very first scheduled recording on the hr20 (w/updated s/w). i set it up to record the same episode of Jericho on cbs (wcbs hd in nyc, mpeg 2). went to watch and there was nothing there, just a blank gray screen. it was listed in the menu, showed the bar just as you described, but i couldn't do anything. needless to say, i was neither happy nor impressed...
> 
> i've also had two instances now where the unit just stops responding to the remote. actually it responds, but it's ridiculously slow. after 5-10 minutes of this it starts to work normally. at first i thought maybe there was protective film or something covering the ir port, but there was not...


Same problem here. Jericho showed as being recorded, and before it was over I was watching the last 10 minutes live, but when I went to my VOD list and tried to start the show from the beginning, nothing, just a grey screen, and a delay in response to the remote. All HD shows recorded before and after(on CBS and other networks) had no problems, just Jericho.

Luckily had the HR10 doing backup.


----------



## talbain (Sep 6, 2006)

Vin496 said:


> Luckily had the HR10 doing backup.


stupid me for thinking this thing works as advertised and not thinking about making backup recordings of shows i want to watch...


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

houskamp said:


> 30 sec slip should count down as it goes


I would like to see the 30 sec skip countdown as well.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Vinny said:


> I would like to see the 30 sec skip countdown as well.


I added it to the Software Features thread for you guys. Gets my thumbs up.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I have two HR20's and have both set up to RF remote control. When I use the remote to do something many times the HR20 is acting like I've press a button multiple times. Examples are:

- Press the guide button once and I go right to the guide, bypass the filter list.
- I press 7 to go to channel 7 but the box thinks I entered 77
- I hold down the fast forward button for skip to tick mark but the box looks like it thinks I'm pressing it multiple times since it then goes to x2 then x3 times foward play. 

I'm in the same room as the HR20, maybe 10 to 13 feet away. I does this on both HR20's.


----------



## Bman (Sep 21, 2006)

Has anyone heard when the OTA option will be activated?


----------



## Pragmatic Lemur (Sep 20, 2006)

I gotta bump my post since I didn't get any responses and the thread moved fast since my post  Sorry

"So, because I couldn't turn on the receiver when I got home from work last night, I elected to leave it on last night when I went to bed. When I got up this morning, it was still on, but would not respond to any commands. It was stuck on the channel that it was on, and HDMI was not working at all, only Component. ( I have both hooked up)

I had to reset it. It seemed to be working alright after that.

Has anyone else witnessed this type of lockup? Is it common? What is the deal with HDMI? What kinds of issues are associated with HDMI? I don't mind watching it through component as long as it is going to work. If I miss my Colts this weekend because of this receiver I will be furious. Any suggestions as to what I need to make sure I do or dont do in order to keep this receiver from locking up/hickuping/or flat out not working?

Thanks in advance guys."


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Bman said:


> Has anyone heard when the OTA option will be activated?


Supposedly sometime in October.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Vin496 said:


> Same problem here. Jericho showed as being recorded, and before it was over I was watching the last 10 minutes live, but when I went to my VOD list and tried to start the show from the beginning, nothing, just a grey screen, and a delay in response to the remote. All HD shows recorded before and after(on CBS and other networks) had no problems, just Jericho.
> 
> Luckily had the HR10 doing backup.


Jericho recorded fine for me on my HR20 from my local MPEG4 CBS channel. No playback issues, thankfully. In fact, since the latest 0xcc update I have not had any major issues .... just can't get Caller ID to work. Of course, now that I've put this in writing, my unit will have crashed and burned when I get home tonight


----------



## Lynskyn (Dec 17, 2005)

RAD said:


> I have two HR20's and have both set up to RF remote control. When I use the remote to do something many times the HR20 is acting like I've press a button multiple times. Examples are:
> 
> - Press the guide button once and I go right to the guide, bypass the filter list.
> - I press 7 to go to channel 7 but the box thinks I entered 77
> ...


Same thing here. I wonder if the new RC32 remotes work any better.


----------



## net17 (Aug 16, 2006)

Luckily they are re-airing Jericho Saturday night. Hope that one works.


----------



## spolaski (Sep 12, 2006)

cuibap said:


> I got some problem playing back MPEG4 (local feed) recording last night. There was no audio for about 3-4 seconds. Audio came back automatically after that. This is the first time after about 20 or so of recordings (about 1 hour each).
> 
> Another very annoying popup message: "Searching for signal on Satellite ln 2... (771)". No matter what I do (changing channel, go to menu...) it is still there. Even though I have tuner 1 on LIVE and tuner 2 on recording, BOTH ARE OK, signal wise. If I reset the receiver, it is fine for a day or so. This happens at least 3 times in the last 4 days. Last night, I had to cancel the recording on tuner 2 and reset the satellite setup (the 4th on the list satellite failed). It is fine now (without rebooting). However, I'm still getting the same message but only for about a second or less. It's still annoying...


I had this as well after my initial install on my HR20. It turned out to be a multi-switch problem. The installer left an old 3x4 Azpen multiswitch in place which apparently doesn't play nice with a 5 lnb dish.

It turns out I didn't need a multiswitch at all as the 5 lnb dish has one built into it. I have two receivers, an HR20 and an old DirecTivo so I only need 4 cables, all of which are now directly wired to the new dish.

If you can, turn off an unplug the receiver (someone told me this is smart before messing with the satellite cables) and reconnect your satellite inputs to try to bypass your multiswitch. (or wait for the tech to come and fix it - that's their job, isn't it?!)

Hope this helps,

Steve


----------



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

spolaski said:


> I had this as well after my initial install on my HR20. It turned out to be a multi-switch problem. The installer left an old 3x4 Azpen multiswitch in place which apparently doesn't play nice with a 5 lnb dish.
> 
> It turns out I didn't need a multiswitch at all as the 5 lnb dish has one built into it. I have two receivers, an HR20 and an old DirecTivo so I only need 4 cables, all of which are now directly wired to the new dish.
> 
> ...


Personally both my HR20 are working OK. I had a problem with one receiver not updating, but that was on DirecTV's end, and was resolved late last Sunday. DirecTv is working on some audio sync problems... Which they will be able to fix with an update. Hang in there don't give up.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

How does the logo on the weather channel (362) look to you? On both of my LCD displays the logo looks like I'm watching it on a CRT display with the brightness/contrast turned up too high, it's distorted with a pink horizontal line on the top right corner.


----------



## kirthew (Sep 21, 2006)

DVRaholic said:


> Just came back from a 3-day vacation to this update.
> 
> Now my "to do" list doesnt show the titles of my upcoming shows even though it says I have 34 scheduled.
> 
> ...


I am having this same problem... and it is very frustrating to me...

Another problem I am having is when I want to schedule another recording but there are two already scheduled... talk to the S.O... she says to delete one and put mine on... Fine... I schedule mine and then it records both of hers still... like it totally ignored my command...

Very very Frustrating... if anyone has solutions... please let me know via a post here or a pm.

Thanks!


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

I just have 2 HR20 installed last night. After the installed left, I discovered serious problem.

Here in Portland, OR, only two HD locals are launched. On channel 12 (FOX), I can't get audio. After I paused and resumed the recording, the video stuttered badly to an watchable extent. I tried to record the show (Bones, Justice) and play it from myVOD. Same problems. I tried disabling DD, still no audio. I tried litte-red-button reset and power-cycling reboot. Same problem. I don't have this problem on channel 8 (NBC). Same problems on both units. One of the unit is optical audio-component video set up. The other is connected through HDMI. Same problems for both. No problems on MPEG2 channels.

I called tech support. Got transferred to level 2. I was told that the problem would be escalated and I would be contacted in the next 48 hours. I will update if they do call me back in the next day.

In the mean time, I realized I am in a bad deal. No OTA means no CBS. Losing Fox means no football this Sunday. That is not acceptable. I had to put my HR10 back to work. I tried to deactivate one of the HR20 and leave one for debug. They said I couldn't because the HR20 is leased. So I am paying one extra mirror/lease fee for an unit I am not using even though it wasn't my fault. Not happy!

During my numerous reboot, I found that I can't receive satellite 99(b). CSR said I only need 103 and the reception failure is normal for me. Can someone confirm this is not BS?

Thanks!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Dusty said:


> During my numerous reboot, I found that I can't receive satellite 99(b). CSR said I only need 103 and the reception failure is normal for me. Can someone confirm this is not BS?


This is not BS, the CSR is correct.


----------



## dandrewk (Sep 11, 2006)

I too had that "Jericho" problem.

Besides a re-airing on Saturday, virtually all network shows are available for free streaming the day after they air. 

Not the best PQ, but at least you don't miss the story arc.


----------



## andbye (Aug 23, 2006)

andbye said:


> I spoke too soon. My "fix" lasted about 4 hours.; but it was the older switch that was downstream from the new Zinwell 6x8 that was replaced . Now I am back to having zero signal on Sat 110 and missing some on 119 with no HD channels in the 70 thru 79 series. Lead Tech will come Thurs morn. I thot it might be an intermittent defect in one of the Lnbs or maybe the original upstream new Zinwell switch needs to be replaced. It is weird that the tech can get a temporary fix. The problem affects my Hr10 Tivo HD DVRs as well as the new HR20-700


On the 3rd trip the Techs replaced the double Lnbs for the Sat 110 and Sat 119 and this appears to now be the final fix.


----------



## skiproll (Sep 22, 2006)

Long time reader, first post. 

I got my new HR20 a week ago. Currently it has the 0xcc software. I have only had two real problems with it, both the same problem. I see others have had similar issues:

Recorded "How I Met Your Mother." HD local CBS channel. Tried to watch it later. Found it on the now playing list, hit play. The picture froze with what was on the live show. Couldn't fast forward at all. So I stopped. Tried a few more times, same result. 

So I restarted the unit, going to the setup menu and doing a "restart receiver." NOT using the red button. When it came back, the show was gone. The rest of the show on my list seemed to be intact, and didn't have any more problems.

Tonight, I had the exact same thing happen with ER. Recorded on the HD local NBC channel. Tried to play it back, it froze with a shot from sportscenter that was playing live in the little window while I was looking for what to watch. Tried multiple more times, it didn't work. So I moved down the list and tried watching CSI that I had recorded from a the CBS HD local channel. That did the same thing. Stole a frame from the live show and froze on it. So I hit the power button, hoping it wouldn't be as harsh of a reset as telling it to reset itself. I also knew that it might not do anything, because it doesn't truly reset itself when you hit the power button. But when I turned it back on a few seconds later, CSI would play fine, but ER still would just freeze. So I did the actual reset (in the menu again), and ER is now gone from the list. CSI is still there, and will play.

Thought I'd log my experiences.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

All of the recording problems center around the MPEG4 channels...


----------



## jayzfelon (Sep 20, 2006)

Another bug occured when I was watching er on hd and decided to record it and nothing happen tried pressing many times still did not work, even tried going to search and guide to record it there and nothing happen. again the solution was to do a reset and that did the trick.


----------



## talbain (Sep 6, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> All of the recording problems center around the MPEG4 channels...


not for me. my problem was with an mpeg 2 channel


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

talbain said:


> not for me. my problem was with an mpeg 2 channel


Ah, I see. I saw Jericho and I just thought of local channels. It's easy to forget about the DNS feeds when you don't have them.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

skiproll said:


> Long time reader, first post.
> 
> I got my new HR20 a week ago. Currently it has the 0xcc software. I have only had two real problems with it, both the same problem. I see others have had similar issues:
> 
> ...


I knew I spoke too soon earlier today ... 

Tonight tried to watch "My Name is Earl" that had recorded from my local MPEG4 NBC channel. Had the exact same problem described here. Picture froze with last frame from previous screen. Normal 30-minute timeline displayed, but would not advance from the beginning. Fast Forward echoed normally on screen and by rotating the front panel LEDs, but nothing moved in the video. Pressing "Stop" brought back the MyVOD List. So I lost "My Name is Earl".

Fortunately the recordings tonight from my MPEG4 locals of "CSI", "Shark", and "ER" all seem to play fine. Andy my SD local recording of "Survivor", that recorded during the same time as "My Name is Earl", played fine (or the wife would have been really pis*ed).

Also noticed another problem that may or not be related ....
I started watching a couple of recordings tonight about 20-minutes after they started. When the broadcast airing was completed I was still several minutes behind the "live" broadcast. I noticed that the DVR's displayed timeline stopped short of 1-hour. I was worried that something had cut short the recording, but the recording continued to play the full hour. It looked a bit strange to see the timeline end at 55-minutes, while the progress marker actually kept going past 55-minutes.


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Also noticed another problem that may or not be related ....
> I started watching a couple of recordings tonight about 20-minutes after they started. When the broadcast airing was completed I was still several minutes behind the "live" broadcast. I noticed that the DVR's displayed timeline stopped short of 1-hour. I was worried that something had cut short the recording, but the recording continued to play the full hour. It looked a bit strange to see the timeline end at 55-minutes, while the progress marker actually kept going past 55-minutes.


Same thing happened to me with the Amazing Race premier. The time bar indicated the recoding stopped at 1:21, but continued to play until 1:30.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

confirmed bug:

when setting up an autorecord from a keyword, person, title search.. you cannot adjust padding times for the start and stop.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

HR20:
3 programs scheduled for recording last night show in the play list but there is only a blank screen in playback. 4 other shows scheduled for last night recorded fine. All recordings were on local channels thru DTV. This is the second time this has occured.


----------



## Cherokee180c (Aug 30, 2006)

I finally found out what is happening when the DVR will not let me watch the other tuner when only 1 tuner is recording. The HR20 said it was downloading the guide from the satellite. I don't know why this would lock up that reciever, but it does. Nothing I could do would stop it including trying to see the signal strength, which warned me that it would stop that activity, but would not. A reboot fixed the issue, but it has cropped up a few times now. The other issues are minor to me, but this one is huge. Is anybody else having this issue?


----------



## GeekDude (Sep 20, 2006)

In Favorites there is an option to select "Channels I Receive". Unfortunately, it lists "All Channels" and is equal to the "All Channels" choice. Called D* and did the standard rebooting with no effect. They said it must be software related.

I am having no other issues. Using HDMI on 5 LNB - no issues. Unit was installed Tuesday and this has been going on since the beginning. 

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

"Channels I Receive" does not work properly on anyones unit...yet. It is a known issue (no reflection on you, known to DTV.)


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Nov 29, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> All of the recording problems center around the MPEG4 channels...


Not for me. 

I have had a few problems with MPEG2 locals and a couple problems with Discovery HD Theater.

I also noticed stuttering, like an old film camera, last night while watching The Unit (MPEG2 local). I'm not sure that it was part of the show. Weird.

Paul


----------



## GeekDude (Sep 20, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> "Channels I Receive" does not work properly on anyones unit...yet. It is a known issue (no reflection on you, known to DTV.)


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## dandrewk (Sep 11, 2006)

Seems a lot of folks that were not having the "I recorded something and now I can't watch it" error.

Perhaps D* is tweaking the Mpeg4 signal?


----------



## wolfgpd (Sep 7, 2006)

So I had an install scheduled for weds to upgrade to the new HD-DVR. Weds afternoon comes and goes with no tech no phone call. I get on the horn with direct tv and after about an hour Im told that a tech will be out the next day. I said fine. Half hour later local tech calls and says he can't do it the next day it will be friday. I said thats fine. 

Tech shows up today. First thing that pops out of his mouth is that his work order says Im suppose to get the new dish but he says I dont need it because I "can't get locals through the satellite anyway" and that its a problem with direct tv and that I should wait a few months. He then said if i wanted to waste my time he would put the satellite on a pole in the ground. Said its too heavy for the roof and would rip it up. My current satellite is on the roof of my house and i thought it would hold the "50 pounds. I told him I understood it wont attach to some materials but i thought my roof could handle it. I told him to holdoff cuz I could tell by asking different questions that he had no clue what he was doing. I finally asked how many of these he had installed and said "hundreds" so I started feeling a little better but in the course of talking he says he's never seen the new HR20-700. He couldn't even say it as I had to remind him several times while he was on the phone with direct tv.

So I have the new HR20 with the 3lnb dish. Now here are the problems.
First of all I told him repeatedly about the software issues with the machine and that he needed to let it update before proceeding. THREE times it popped up saying to upgrade software and he kept pushing later. and then was gettin pissed when it wasn't working right. As of right now

1) HDMI didn't work. He said it was my brand new cable i just got*samsung 5086
2) My channels keep going in and out. Sometimes I have no HD channels. other times HD channels are the only ones I get. When I do get regular channels they will work for a few minutes and then I get the following...
3) I keep gettin the "searching for signal Sat 1" even though I have close to 95% on both tuners. I remember reading about that somewhere on here so I might be able to resolve that issue. 
4) When I ordered I was told Id get HD programmin free for 4 months. today they said they had no record but "would add it to my programming." HELLO?? Im getting a HD-DVR dont they think i would have ordered HD

My tech called whoever and they tried a few issues but he kept tellin them "its all screwed up" and *****ed at them for making a bad receiver:nono2: 

anyways I heard him say over the phone they are sendin me a new box fed ex and I guess Im suppose to hook it up myself. I AM NOT HAPPY. What should I do at this point?? I guess I will try the new box and if it dont work Im callin direct tv back. this is ridiculus.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

wolfgpd:

I recommend you call the special toll-free number for the "Office of the President" of DirecTV. It's 1-888-237-8327. The installer should have known what he was supposed to do and also should have installed the 5-LNB dish with extra supports. Sounds to me like you got the shaft.


----------



## renov (Sep 13, 2006)

Had my first recording issue with the HR20 yesterday. I set it to record A river runs through it on HDNETMovies. It shows on MyVOD but when I select play I get the message asking if I wish to delete the recording. Luckily this happened with something that will be shown again and not one of my prime time shows.


----------



## spolaski (Sep 12, 2006)

wolfgpd said:


> 3) I keep gettin the "searching for signal Sat 1" even though I have close to 95% on both tuners. I remember reading about that somewhere on here so I might be able to resolve that issue.


For me this was a multiswitch issue. If you can, try switching your sattelite connections to bypass your multiswitch and see if that solves it (I've heard it's a good idea to shutoff and unplug the receiver before making any changes, just to be on safe side).

Sound like you got an even worse install than me. At least it sounds like your installer had a reasonable command of English and was able to piss you off in your native language. Mine unable to express anything but the most basic words. I couldn't ask any complicated questions, technical questions or express any concerns about the install at all.

I know that they're sub-contractors to D* and not employees; but if I were D* I'd be concerned about some of the people that get sent out into the field that represent my company. Fair or not, if you have a bad installation experience you blame D*, not the sub.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm pretty nervous about my HR20/AT9 install next week.

If I get the installer I had in July, I know it won't go well. I have yet to see an AT9 dish in this area--I know I'm not THE first, but I very well could be the first for my installer. The guy who installed my system in July did OK, but as I talked to him, I could tell he was just following the steps and did not fully understand what he was doing.

I could get everything for now on my PIII dish (no HD locals here yet,) but I sure would like it done right the first time. And then there's the switch question...I guess it would work for now with my present switch, but, again, I'd like it done right the first time. That's why DTV is sending the AT9 to all HD customers; so all that will be in place for the future.

You folks cross your fingers for me!


----------



## SonicGT (Aug 31, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> "Channels I Receive" does not work properly on anyones unit...yet. It is a known issue (no reflection on you, known to DTV.)


This option is actually working on mine. It originally did show all channels, but when I checked it last night, it only showed active channels. PPV and others that I didn't get were not in the list.


----------



## SonicGT (Aug 31, 2006)

dandrewk said:


> Seems a lot of folks that were not having the "I recorded something and now I can't watch it" error.
> 
> Perhaps D* is tweaking the Mpeg4 signal?


I got this issue, only with HD signals. One was HBO and one was FOX. with the fox one I exited out and went back in and it played fine. Didn't try it on the HBO one just deleted it.


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

SonicGT said:


> This option is actually working on mine. It originally did show all channels, but when I checked it last night, it only showed active channels. PPV and others that I didn't get were not in the list.


When I set up my HR20 last night (0xCC), "Channels I Get" included channels I did not get. What a pain in the rear.


----------



## rdowdy95 (Mar 13, 2006)

dandrewk said:


> I am still having problems with occasional loss of any buffer/PVR functions of a channel I am watching. It goes like this:
> 
> 1. I hit "replay". Nothing, like I never touched the button.
> 
> ...


I am having the problem say I will press Record watching something live, then I press Record again and do the stop and keep, and then my show is gone from the list. Just like you.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Just a thought... Is it possible that a poor power supply (grid) could be causing a lot of these problems? mine has been rock solid but so is my house power... Earl's is on a ups.... Any one with problems have trouble with computers in there house too?


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

pgfitzgerald said:


> HR20 with 0xCC
> 3) I was watching an MPEG2 channel and attempted to fast forward to live TV. When the play head got to the current time, I started getting video/audio stutters every few seconds. After a jump back, everything was fine.
> l


yes. I noticed this too. it seems to be sloppy code not detecting when you've bumped up against the leading edge of the live buffer. If you try to 30-second-slide past the edge, it will do the annoying stutter forever.

the horrible user interface, i could get used to.

the obviously shoddy code will give me an aneurism.

not too impressed with this little load of letdowns.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

houskamp said:


> Just a thought... Is it possible that a poor power supply (grid) could be causing a lot of these problems?


I'd doubt it. These problems don't seem like they could be related to power in any way.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Encountered the "black screen" problem for the first time this evening ....
Sat down around 10:10pm to watch some of the new shows recorded this evening. Screen was black with no audio, yet menus displayed normally. Supposedly two shows were recording at that time: "Law & Order" and "Numbers", both from my local MPEG4 HD channels. 

Tried to play "Close to Home" that had completed recording, but DVR hung. Not responsive to any remote commands. Waited about 5-minutes and pushed RESET. Fortunately "Close to Home" was actually there, but "Law & Order" and "Numbers" started recording after the Reset, so I missed the first 20-minutes of those shows.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Sat down around 10:10pm to watch some of the new shoes recorded this evening.


This thing is for recording TV shows, not shoes! No wonder you're having trouble with it. :lol:


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Jeremy W said:


> This thing is for recording TV shows, not shoes! No wonder you're having trouble with it. :lol:


OK, I fixed it funny guy!


----------



## rdowdy95 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Earl have you ever had the stop recording and keep issue or the black screen on a recording issue yet???

Earl how many resets have you done?

I have officially done 1 when the installer was here cause after setup the program guide wasn't showing all my channels.


----------



## bethg727 (Sep 2, 2006)

I had a new issue come up last night. I apologize if it has already been reported but this thread is getting rather large so I may have missed it.

Due to bad weather, I received a few signal losses when the HR20 was recording Stargate SG1. When I went to play back the recording, it froze whenever there was a signal loss. I had to hit fast forward to get it moving again.


----------



## billt1111 (Aug 16, 2006)

On a related "bad weather" bug issue...

I was watching a pre-recorded show when my receiver got a rain fade event due to torrential rains. The rain fade was warranted. However the "searching for signal" dialogue box was displayed over the recorded program the entire time. I would think they would want to supress this message when you are not watching a live event, and then display it if you switch to live.


----------



## rdowdy95 (Mar 13, 2006)

billt1111 said:


> On a related "bad weather" bug issue...
> 
> I was watching a pre-recorded show when my receiver got a rain fade event due to torrential rains. The rain fade was warranted. However the "searching for signal" dialogue box was displayed over the recorded program the entire time. I would think they would want to supress this message when you are not watching a live event, and then display it if you switch to live.


That has happened on my R15 before. My son who is 2 was watching some Blue's Clues prerecorded. Then it pops up saying searching for satellite over his Blues Clues show that was already recorded.

That is so stupid. They need to fix that on the R15 as well.


----------



## Dan The TiVo Man (Sep 10, 2006)

If I press the yellow button during playback of my recorded shows on my HR20 the video starts skipping and pixelating. Going into MY VOD and playing the show again fixes the problem. Is this a known issue?


----------



## rdowdy95 (Mar 13, 2006)

One good thing is that I am leasing this thing. I can live with the issues I am having now. They are minor. I also will record my main things on the R15 as well just in case the HR20 does something dumb. 

I definately don't want to miss Lost when it comes on in October.

One good thing is I remember the R15 had some problems too when it came out. They fixed themselves pretty quick with software updates. So being that we are kind of like early adopters to the new DVR hopefully by November all the problems/bugs will be gone. I don't like the stop and keep bug happening to me. It is where I press stop recording and keep then it disappears from the My VOD screen.

If it keeps bugging out on me and I find it not happening to others I will just have Directv send me a new one.


----------



## rdowdy95 (Mar 13, 2006)

dandrewk said:


> I am still having problems with occasional loss of any buffer/PVR functions of a channel I am watching. It goes like this:
> 
> 1. I hit "replay". Nothing, like I never touched the button.
> 
> ...


A little more on this subject. Sometimes mine did the same thing yesterday. It did it two times where it was non-responsive to my remote for the PVR functions. Like it would ff or rw or pause. This has happened like three times when I was fiddling around with recording partial programs.

The stop and keep recording issue disappearing has happened to me like all the time though.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

billt1111 said:


> On a related "bad weather" bug issue...
> 
> I was watching a pre-recorded show when my receiver got a rain fade event due to torrential rains. The rain fade was warranted. However the "searching for signal" dialogue box was displayed over the recorded program the entire time. I would think they would want to supress this message when you are not watching a live event, and then display it if you switch to live.


2nd occurance I've seen of this. This is a MAJOR BUG and needs to be addressed in the next update. Hell, I want this fixed before OTA gets activated.


----------



## w84mike (Sep 12, 2006)

Everything worked flawlessly after the software update, all my series links recorded perfectly all the new shows and season premieres that I wanted to see, had no problems with playing back shows while they were still recording, etc. Thought everything was paradise. Then last night I had three recordings that refused to play back. First was The Daily Show - no problem though, since it repeats often and I can record it again. A couple hours later I tried to start watching MI-5 recorded from A&E while it was still recording the show - got the black screen, no play, no ff, nothing. No problem though since it repeats a few hours later and I set it up to record again. A couple hours later I tried to watch the recording of Law & Order season premiere. I got the freeze frame of live TV and was unable to play, ff, etc. I exited and decided to try a restore, planning to watch Law & Order after that, but once the restore was complete Law & Order had vanished from my list. Law & Order was from the mpeg4 channel 83, but the other two "lost" recordings were from SD channels. Verrrrry annoying.

Another oddity. I tried setting up the Daily Show to record using the manual method setting a specific time for the recurring program. Looked great the first day, but by the next day the To Do list showed it set to record twice at the same time each day. Cancelled the whole set of recordings and set it up again - same thing happened. Thought I'd see what it did. It only recorded once, but it left the other item in the To Do list: in other words the first item in the To Do list was now a show that had aired hours before. It couldn't be deleted by hitting double dash. The only way to clear it out was to delete the whole manual recording set-up. Now I'm just having to go in each day and set each show to record individually - a lot of extra work. And it only seemed to do this with this show - I set up Ebert & Roeper manually for Sundays and it only lists one of those for each of the next two Sundays, so maybe has something to do with the Mon - Fri setting in the manual setup.

I really like the easy way to set up a recording right from the guide by clicking the Record button - easier and quicker than Tivo. Have not had any more problems with DD audio since the software update, so glad about that. But not being able to playback a recording is just WRONG!!!


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

All of the sudden my HR20 will no longer output audio from the optical out (both DD and PCM). I've tried reseting the HR20 and checking all cable connections. It was working no more than 2 hours ago. I don't know if it's related, but right after I noticed the absense of the optical audio the box just locked up when all I was doing as some channel changes. The info banner remained up top, but it would not respond to commands from the remote or on the HR20 itself. This is when I hit the reset button, yet optical audio is still not happening. I've tried changing it from DD to PCM and back again with no luck. I'll try another reset in a little bit to see if that will change anything.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Does your audio receiver show that it's receiving a signal but no audio, or just no signal?


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

While watching a program off the hard drive of the HR20, the DTV screensaver logo appeared out of nowhere. The sound was still there, but the video was just the DTV screen saver logo. 
I pressed a button on the remote and it went away, and hasn't shown up since.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Does your audio receiver show that it's receiving a signal but no audio, or just no signal?


The DD indicator light on my AV receiver doesn't turn on. I'm guessing it's not receiving a signal at all.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> The DD indicator light on my AV receiver doesn't turn on. I'm guessing it's not receiving a signal at all.


If you pull out the optical cable, do you see the red light?


----------



## rdowdy95 (Mar 13, 2006)

Here is the first one. The wife was complaing of the remote not doing anything. It has done this before. But usually comes out of it. I use the IR style. It works great when it works, and it works from any angle in the room. I had problems before when I was trying to do DVR style buttons not working. This time no buttons were working. Guide Menu none of that stuff came up. So I had to press the red reset button. It seem to go to the blue screen first, then got satellite data and rebooted to the blue screen again, and then sat data then finally came back on. The control once again worked.

Then I clicked on Record to start recording something then I did the stop recording and keep. Went to the list and it wasn't there. BUT HERE IS WHERE IS GETS WACKY.

All the programs I did the stop and keep on yesterday were finally in the list after the reset (red button thing). So it looks like when I do the stop and keep thing they are not in the list, but when I did the reset they appeared in the list. And the were watchable as well.

Very interesting. Anyone have these two issues???? Remote issue is very disturbing. So is the stop and keep and items won't be in the list untill I reset.

Bunch of strife.


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

The HR20 optical sound output has locked up my A/V receiver before. Turning it off for a second with the remote brought the sound back.


----------



## jbellanca (Sep 1, 2006)

pgfitzgerald said:


> 1) The HR20 was in the process or recording CSI: Miami off my MPEG2 SD Local. I decided I wanted to start watching it from the beginning when the recording was at about 40 minutes. The rewind button didn't work, nor did any of the other transport buttons. So I hit LIST on the remote and attempted to play it from there. All I got was a black screen without sound. The transport controls appeared to work, but didn't result in any change in the location of the play head. The same things occured even after the recording was complete. I ended up deleting the recording and watching the show on my SA8300HD.


Just to add to the list, the exact same things happened to me a few times since 0xCC. Once during CSI:Miami in Mpeg4 HD, once on E! during the top 101 Moments of SNL (100-81), and once during Survivor on my mpeg4 local... This is the only problem I've had with this version so far.


----------



## rdowdy95 (Mar 13, 2006)

Well I am going to give them till November 1st. If my issues are not resolved by then, I'm going to get crazy up in here!!!

Seriously though. I think once a lot of HD customers have got the equipment they are going to have to fix these issues pretty quick or there will be some people that leave. I am a pretty patient guy, but I will get crazy up in here.

Hey Earl you said in another post somewhere that you know they are working on something. You said you can't give release notes until they release. How do you know this information, and if you know how to contact those techies send them this direction so they can see the strife we are having.

Earl give us a link to your Bio. You said you have 9 satellite lines going to tuners. What you do? Get paid to watch TV???


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

rdowdy95 said:


> if you know how to contact those techies send them this direction so they can see the strife we are having.


They follow this forum very closely.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> If you pull out the optical cable, do you see the red light?


Forget I said anything. I should have suspected something since it was my brother that informed be of the problem. Looks like he futzed around with some of the settings on the AV receiver. It is working now; wasn't a problem a problem with the HR20 at all.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

I've got (2) HR20's and have had the same problem with both. Once in a while it will record a program that you cannot play back. It will show up properly in the list but when you try to play it you just get a black screen. If you hit the red reset the program will disappear.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Forget I said anything. I should have suspected something since it was my brother that informed be of the problem. Looks like he futzed around with some of the settings on the AV receiver. It is working now; wasn't a problem a problem with the HR20 at all.


Glad to hear you got it resolved!


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

This happened to me yesterday. I recorded something and then went to watch from the beginning and got a black screen and had to reset. Only problem ive had since cc download, but lack of trustworthiness is disconcerning in a DVR....


----------



## rdowdy95 (Mar 13, 2006)

davidord said:


> While watching a program off the hard drive of the HR20, the DTV screensaver logo appeared out of nowhere. The sound was still there, but the video was just the DTV screen saver logo.
> I pressed a button on the remote and it went away, and hasn't shown up since.


LOL! That mess happened to me too last night. Me and my son had it on Sprout Good Night Show. We went to the store for about 25 minutes come back and the screen saver was on. Man what is the deal with this thing. LOL!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

wow my first actual problem.. can't watch recorded show when sat goes out due to weather.. booted me out of a recording......


----------



## bobluck (Sep 23, 2006)

My list of annoyances for the HR20 0xcc

1. Blank Screen and non responsive on recorded shows.
2. Optical output works intermittently, normally out after coming from mpeg4 to mpeg2 channel never a problem the other way. RCA jacks work all the time.
3. Loss of guide data every time I reset...very often.
4. OTA not working.
5. Jitter in audio on locals.
6. Constant searching for signal, but high 85+ signals from all birds.
7. No overshoot protection on FF.
9. Being ignored by tech support, other then advice to reset the box...AGAIN.

I feel most of these to be legitimate complaints/annoyances. I've exchanged this receiver 2 times at BB thinking I had a faulty HR20, I've also replaced the digital optical cable. 

I'm new to D* and am very disappointed with what's promised vs. what we get. Guess I should have joined this forum prior to committing to 2 years of annoyances.

There now I feel better.


----------



## rmingee (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry if this has been reported already, but I've gotten a bit behind given how high volume this forum is, and I want to make sure this problem is known so it can be fixed. We were recording a football game this afternoon, and it got to the point where it was time to record a kids show. I happened to be in the list at the time, and it came up with a popup that said there was a conflict, because it was recording one thing, had just started recording another, and the live window was on a third channel. It specifically said if I pressed exit it would change the channel to the football game. The problem is, no matter how many times I pressed exit, it just went back to the popup. I also tried pressing list to no avail. The only other option was to select one of the recordings to stop (or I could have, and in hindsight should have, just walked away). I went to another TV and confirmed that the football game was over, and then told it to go ahead and stop the football game, assuming it would never be stupid enough to DELETE the game, especially since it said NOTHING about that on the dialog, it just said "stop this recording". I guess I should never underestimate the ability of software to be stupid, having worked on software for a living for nearly 20 years now. You guessed it -- IT REMOVED THE GAME. The infinite popup loop is a minor bug. Removing a recording without telling me is a HUGE bug.

My wife, whose alma mater was playing in the game, is very much not amused. Luckily, she's more a casual fan than rabid, or I'd never hear the end of it.

-- robert


----------



## chickendonut (Aug 28, 2006)

dandrewk said:


> I am still having problems with occasional loss of any buffer/PVR functions of a channel I am watching. It goes like this:
> 
> 1. I hit "replay". Nothing, like I never touched the button.
> 
> ...


Same problems here only it's not occasional. I've had to restart the unit 3 times already. One time it never fully rebooted at all. Then eventually on both other times I've lost the PVR functions (except record). It works for a while and then 'poof' it's gone. No pause, no rewind, ff, nothing. Is this a HW or SW problem?? Has anyone else got this and how did you fix it?

Another issue that seems to be related is the loss of certain channels. Eg channel 264 BBC America,329 BET, 309 GSN and 337 VH1 Classic all shows as black screens after the problem above occurs. Upon rebooting the unit, those channels come back. It always affects the same channels - but why?

Another major problem. After I (successfully) record something, it shows on MyVOD but when I select play I get the message asking if I wish to delete the recording.

Argggh!


----------



## jspanitz (Aug 26, 2006)

bobluck said:


> My list of annoyances for the HR20 0xcc
> 
> 4. OTA not working.
> 7. No overshoot protection on FF.


I have to add my vote for these. The FF thing is so completley messed up. They need to provide some type of fix.


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

chickendonut said:


> Same problems here only it's not occasional. I've had to restart the unit 3 times already. One time it never fully rebooted at all. Then eventually on both other times I've lost the PVR functions (except record). It works for a while and then 'poof' it's gone. No pause, no rewind, ff, nothing. Is this a HW or SW problem?? Has anyone else got this and how did you fix it?
> 
> Another issue that seems to be related is the loss of certain channels. Eg channel 264 BBC America,329 BET, 309 GSN and 337 VH1 Classic all shows as black screens after the problem above occurs. Upon rebooting the unit, those channels come back. It always affects the same channels - but why?
> 
> ...


Why did you have to re-start your unit, did it lock up? I am using my unit with component; it did not have yet any crash. (I am just trying to identify if the cause of the issue you had was related to HDMI because I am planning to by an HDMI cable tomorrow).


----------



## chickendonut (Aug 28, 2006)

Vitor said:


> Why did you have to re-start your unit, did it lock up? I am using my unit with component; it did not have yet any crash. (I am just trying to identify if the cause of the issue you had was related to HDMI because I am planning to by an HDMI cable tomorrow).


The only way to get the DVR functions working again is to restart it. I am actually using an HDMI cable. Perhaps I will disconnect that and try without it to see if that helps

EDIT: I disconnected all the HDMI and tried with Component instead and restarted the DVR. Same problems as above - basic DVR functions don't work. Restarting yet again....


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

bobluck said:


> My list of annoyances for the HR20 0xcc
> 
> 1. Blank Screen and non responsive on recorded shows.
> 2. Optical output works intermittently, normally out after coming from mpeg4 to mpeg2 channel never a problem the other way. RCA jacks work all the time.
> ...


I hear ya, bobluck. I'm a new subscriber, too, but at least I perused these forums quite a bit prior to joining D*. I initially had the HR10 installed, and in the first 2 weeks went thru three of them. I now have the HR20, and while not perfect, I'm willing to accept some of the growing pains involved in the maturing of the new software that runs it. However, the time I've spent on the phone with various tech support personnel has been EXTREMELY frustrating. Their level of knowledge regarding their own products and/or TV technology in general ranges from beyond stupid to adequate, and the left hand never seems to know what the right hand is doing. If I can stay off the phone with them and get the issues with the HR20 resolved via software updates, I can live with that. If I have to make another tech call, get transferred 3 times (having to re-explain my issues each time, after spending 5 minutes on hold) and listen to them contradict each other, tell me outright falsehoods about their own products, and then still not resolve the problem, I'm going to go postal! In 3+ years as a E* subscriber with a basic DVR, I never had to call. Not once. And the majority of my calls so far have been regarding the HR10, which is certainly a "mature" product!

OK, I'm done ranting...


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

I just got around to watching some programming off my local CBS affiliate via the mpeg4 local feed; and I am seeing red squiggle mpeg artifacts. Sort of like a quick zap of laser pointer, hard to notice at first, but once you realize its happening, very distracting.

Anyone else seeing wierd artifacts?

Oh. Also, I have yet to see DD out of the TOSLink on this hunk of turd. My HR10 managed to do it, great to cope with yet another regression.

If D* could just manage to turn the 30-second-bore into a real 30-second-skip, i might be less cranky. It can't be rocket science.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

matto said:


> Also, I have yet to see DD out of the TOSLink on this hunk of turd. My HR10 managed to do it, great to cope with yet another regression.


Did you turn it on?


----------



## dandrewk (Sep 11, 2006)

matto said:


> I just got around to watching some programming off my local CBS affiliate via the mpeg4 local feed; and I am seeing red squiggle mpeg artifacts. Sort of like a quick zap of laser pointer, hard to notice at first, but once you realize its happening, very distracting.
> 
> Anyone else seeing wierd artifacts?


Yes, very strange. Sometimes it's blue, but mostly... red. I thought at first it was some sort of auto-focus aid projected by the camera.


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Did you turn it on?


Yes, I did. I just did a 'Restart' from the Settings menu and lo and behold, it works.
Too bad it blew away all my guide information.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Suddenly a number of previously recorded programs would not play back.. just black screens.. and on live TV and on the recorded programs that did play back.. the trick play buttons were dead... no FF, FR, skip etc.

SO.. I reset.. and all was fixed.. except for those 'blank black' programs didn't not only not work.. they WERE GONE... totally off the VOD.


----------



## mjs31 (Sep 22, 2006)

I really like this unit, but this is the most uncalled for item in my opinion. We were watching a recorded program "unleashed" when a bad storm came in. Of course the sattelite lost its reception, but it kept the searching for sattelite signal pop up always running during the recorded program. We had to stop watching an wait for the storm to pass. Why would they make it this way? They should have the option to stop showing this since I dont really care during the playback of an already recorded program. I would imagine this could be shown by watching a recorded program and disconneting one of the sattelite inputs. The DTV tech rep said he had the same issue. He submitted it anyway, but this should be a must fix.

Thanks


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Earl

Do you know what the problem is with the caller Id and the sound effects for the HR20. The sound effects tab is disabled as well.


----------



## fdeitz (Sep 23, 2006)

My wife uses CC. The box won't pass the closed captioning info to the TV on the HDMI cable. If you let the box do the CC it is terrible - it comes up a few words at a time on the high def channels and goes away before you can read it. Letting the TV do the CC works much better, but again it doesn't work on the HDMI cable. 

Also, and this is a very bad problem - on many of the HD channels (HBO and almost all the local HD channels) - the CC is very garbled, whereas it is fine on the standard versions of these chanels. In fact, the CC is so garbled at times it is unusuable. This is a major bug in my opinion. Sometimes it will be clear for a few sentences and then completely garbled again.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

well.. had a rough nite with the hr20. Aparently it doesn't like bad weather(or power blips).Lost sat signal due to bad weather, got the searching for sat signal message..storm cleared (pretty used to this with sat) message stayed on screen had to change channel and back to recover.... next line of storms comes thru...power blinks while sat is out.. hr20 comes to life while sat is out.. gets stuck searching for sat while trying to get the guide...had to reset unit.. came back up... no video/sound..had to pull hdmi and plug back in... running fine now...


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

My first problem and it too is related to bad weather. Heavy rains knocked out my signal for about 5 minutes. All other receivers came back. HR20 did not and said that I wasn't authorized for the channel and to call x721 (it was on Discovery HD). Great I think. I switch to another channel and it comes right in. Switch back to Disc HD and it comes in. So all is well. But it would have sucked if I didn't notice it and got a recording of just black screen.

So recovery of signal loss certainly needs to be addressed.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm sorry for the dumb question but here goes. I'm new to this Mpeg4 stuff. How can I identify if a program is being broadcast in Mpeg4 or Mpeg2?? Is there some sort of listing??

Thanks


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Monty23 said:


> I'm sorry for the dumb question but here goes. I'm new to this Mpeg4 stuff. How can I identify if a program is being broadcast in Mpeg4 or Mpeg2?? Is there some sort of listing??
> 
> Thanks


Wrong thread for this type of question. But only thing in MPEG4 right now is your HD locals and HD RSN, if available.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Wrong thread for this type of question. But only thing in MPEG4 right now is your HD locals and HD RSN, if available.


Thanks... I wanted to know so if I have problems I can see if the type of broadcast has any bearing on the problem.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

well the fun is over it's dead....stuck in a loop of starting up, almost there, starting up, almost there.... rec and down arrow doesn't do a thing.. lasted 3 weeks...


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

I had a storm outage totally stick the box and had to reset.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

this one won't reset
by the way anyone know bb's return polocy?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

houskamp said:


> this one won't reset
> by the way anyone know bb's return polocy?


BB Returns & Exchanges


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

woohoo another store in my area has one... gota go! they have it on hold for me


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

houskamp said:


> well.. had a rough nite with the hr20. Aparently it doesn't like bad weather(or power blips).Lost sat signal due to bad weather, got the searching for sat signal message..storm cleared (pretty used to this with sat) message stayed on screen had to change channel and back to recover.... next line of storms comes thru...power blinks while sat is out.. hr20 comes to life while sat is out.. gets stuck searching for sat while trying to get the guide...had to reset unit.. came back up... no video/sound..had to pull hdmi and plug back in... running fine now...


Highly recommend powering your DVR with an uniterruptable power supply (UPS). A high quality 350VA - 500VA UPS costs less than $50 and provide much better protection from power outages and voltage spikes/sags than a surge protector.


----------



## rdowdy95 (Mar 13, 2006)

rmingee said:


> Sorry if this has been reported already, but I've gotten a bit behind given how high volume this forum is, and I want to make sure this problem is known so it can be fixed. We were recording a football game this afternoon, and it got to the point where it was time to record a kids show. I happened to be in the list at the time, and it came up with a popup that said there was a conflict, because it was recording one thing, had just started recording another, and the live window was on a third channel. It specifically said if I pressed exit it would change the channel to the football game. The problem is, no matter how many times I pressed exit, it just went back to the popup. I also tried pressing list to no avail. The only other option was to select one of the recordings to stop (or I could have, and in hindsight should have, just walked away). I went to another TV and confirmed that the football game was over, and then told it to go ahead and stop the football game, assuming it would never be stupid enough to DELETE the game, especially since it said NOTHING about that on the dialog, it just said "stop this recording". I guess I should never underestimate the ability of software to be stupid, having worked on software for a living for nearly 20 years now. You guessed it -- IT REMOVED THE GAME. The infinite popup loop is a minor bug. Removing a recording without telling me is a HUGE bug.
> 
> My wife, whose alma mater was playing in the game, is very much not amused. Luckily, she's more a casual fan than rabid, or I'd never hear the end of it.
> 
> -- robert


You got a mixture of screwups. I suppse the receiver thought the program was still going so you did the stop recording and keep option. Now it doesn't show up in the list. If you really want the show bad a red reset press will let you watch that show because any of the stop and keep shows that disappear from the list will show up with a reboot. It is a major bug and hopefully they will fix it. You are like the 5th guy that has happened to.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Highly recommend powering your DVR with an uniterruptable power supply (UPS). A high quality 350VA - 500VA UPS costs less than $50 and provide much better protection from power outages and voltage spikes/sags than a surge protector.


Absolutely!! Good tip. I've done that with all my TiVo's for years and it saves many problems.


----------



## rdowdy95 (Mar 13, 2006)

chickendonut said:


> The only way to get the DVR functions working again is to restart it. I am actually using an HDMI cable. Perhaps I will disconnect that and try without it to see if that helps
> 
> EDIT: I disconnected all the HDMI and tried with Component instead and restarted the DVR. Same problems as above - basic DVR functions don't work. Restarting yet again....


I am having the same problems. It has worked fine though the last two days except the stop and keep thing is on going. I am using a component cables.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I think I'm going to buy a ups that can keep the whole mess up for an hour


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

Also on mine my record light stays yellow even if i'm recording or not. also I'v tried unplugging and hitting the reset button the light stays on. Tuner 2 is dead as well. I am going to try a complete format and see if that fixes the light.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Still experiencing an intermitent issue that I thought had been fixed in the last update. I was watching a recording of Fridays Stargate SG-1. It's in letterbox, so I hit the format button to crop it. Many times it would crop it properly, but then it would stretch the image further vertically. Sometimes cycling through the format options would correct this, but most of the time it remained with the extra vertical stretching. I noticed that when I accessed the trick play functions it would usually stop the excessive vertical stretching and go back to the normal cropped image. This is not the first time I have experienced this issue. I watch SD at 480p if that makes any difference (I disabled 480i output). Native mode is on.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

format fixed the record light but the 2nd tuner is still dead.


----------



## pcates (Sep 20, 2006)

I came across these two glitches.

Sometimes the Record button on the second press does not go to the series link icon. One press you get the record icon, second press nothing seems to happen, third press the record goes away. If you just prss twice and leave it the series link record icon will show properly in the guide later.

I was moving things around in the prioritizer and decided to delete one. After it was deleted the moves I made were gone and I had to start over.

I also have had the recordings that would not play and have them disappear after a reset.

I have gotten fond of ability to do just about anything while viewing a recorded program without having to stop.


----------



## John in Georgia (Sep 24, 2006)

Is there anyway to dim the excessively bright blue lights on this unit? I find them very distracting.

John


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

some... hit left and right buttons on the hr20


----------



## John in Georgia (Sep 24, 2006)

Thank you very much, houskamp!

John


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

I had the same problem with a recording of Deal or No Deal. Tried playing the recording and nothing. It hung on the last picture on the screen. Rebooted and then it was gone.

Please tell me this is being addressed and not an isolated incident. My wife has be recording everything on Replay as well as the HR20 now.

EDIT: Lost my guide information also, so now shows that were scheduled for tonight will not record.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

It's definitely not an isolated incident. It's happening all over the place.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

Another thing. In my history, there are "Partial" recordings. What the heck are they?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Recordings that were interrupted for some reason.


----------



## munangst (Sep 1, 2006)

Tonight we were watching Extreme Makeover: Home Edition 7pm-8pm and recording it off the local ABC affiliate (MPEG4 channel, WTAE). At about 7:58 the DVR popped up a message asking if it was okay to change the channel to 53 (WPGH MPEG4) at 8pm to record The Simpsons. Said OK. At 8pm it was supposed to start recording The Simpsons on 53, and The Amazing Race on channel 2 (KDKA MPEG4). As soon as it changed the channel to 53 to start the recording, the screen went black and there was no audio. I pressed GUIDE, and the picture came back for the PIG window and audio resumed. When I pressed EXIT everything was fine. I haven't checked the Simpsons recording yet to see if it worked (we're watching Amazing Race now).


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

I definitely think there's some transition issues, such as from live to recording...


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

dervari said:


> I had the same problem with a recording of Deal or No Deal. Tried playing the recording and nothing. It hung on the last picture on the screen. Rebooted and then it was gone.
> 
> Please tell me this is being addressed and not an isolated incident. My wife has be recording everything on Replay as well as the HR20 now.
> 
> EDIT: Lost my guide information also, so now shows that were scheduled for tonight will not record.


The guide data is stored in memory so a re-boot will clear it. However it re-populates the next few hours of data pretty quickly, so you might not miss all your shows, if any.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

f300v10 said:


> The guide data is stored in memory so a re-boot will clear it. However it re-populates the next few hours of data pretty quickly, so you might not miss all your shows, if any.


Your ToDo list will stay intact after a reboot (stored on the hard drive), so I'm pretty sure it will still record at the correct time.


----------



## scriabinop23 (Oct 8, 2002)

rdowdy95 said:


> Here is the first one. The wife was complaing of the remote not doing anything. It has done this before. But usually comes out of it. I use the IR style. It works great when it works, and it works from any angle in the room. I had problems before when I was trying to do DVR style buttons not working. This time no buttons were working. Guide Menu none of that stuff came up. So I had to press the red reset button. It seem to go to the blue screen first, then got satellite data and rebooted to the blue screen again, and then sat data then finally came back on. The control once again worked.
> 
> Very interesting. Anyone have these two issues???? Remote issue is very disturbing. So is the stop and keep and items won't be in the list untill I reset.
> 
> Bunch of strife.


I just had my HR20 installed today and am running the new update. YES, had this remote trouble. some buttons work on the box itself (but even then, its unpredictable), but much of the remote is essentially useless, especially direction and select buttons. had to reboot to get past this.

Any resolution?


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Black screen on Desperate Housewives recording... The title appears gray in the VOD list. The progress bar doesn't move off of the first minute when trying to play it back. FWIW it was supposed be recorded from channel 86, WABC NY HD (mpeg-2)

I was prompted at 9:58 (during the final minutes of DH) when watching another channel that it needed to change channels because another recording was about to start. I clicked OK to change channels. Immediately following that I went to the list to play DH and it was black.

This is why I would back up everything with the HR10-250. Good thing I did and my wife did not murder me.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

scriabinop23 said:


> I just had my HR20 installed today and am running the new update. YES, had this remote trouble. some buttons work on the box itself (but even then, its unpredictable), but much of the remote is essentially useless, especially direction and select buttons. had to reboot to get past this.
> 
> Any resolution?


Some have reported the same issues with the remote, until it was reprogrammed in "RF" mode. It appears to be a workaround that has helped many users.


----------



## SparkyHT (Sep 25, 2006)

I just activated my HR20-700 yesterday and I am having several problems. After activation, the system was occasionally not responding to remote commands. It wouldn't do slow motion or skip to the end of shows either. I did a reset and all appeared fine until today. NOW I have recorded shows that do not play back. I recorded the Blue Angels and Extreme Martial Arts on Discovery HD Theater this afternoon. When I tried to play them tonite, all I got was a black screen on both shows. Another problem happened when I was recording Desperate Housewives in HD WHILE watching it. There was a very noticeable delay in the audio and the video seemed to jitter as well. The only remedy was to STOP recording it and just watch it live.

So far, I'm not really impressed with the HR20. The 30 second slip SUCKS and the lack of a dual buffer and no OTA is another pet peeve. I have held out on getting HD until the MPEG 4 and the new DVR were available, and now I feel like a guinea pig. I paid full price ($299) for what seems like a hacked together Beta tester unit. Luckily, we have our SD Tivo to reliably record all our shows.

Any suggestions on what I can do? My last call to D* tech support consisted of the scripted "press the red button to reset" response. How long must we all wait for D* to get their collective heads out of their a**es and admit there is a problem and FIX it?


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Some have reported the same issues with the remote, until it was reprogrammed in "RF" mode. It appears to be a workaround that has helped many users.


I changed the remote to RF and it sucks just as much. The light on the front of the unit blinks as soon as I press a remote button, but 2/3rds of the time, the damn box just ignores it anyway...


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Highly recommend powering your DVR with an uniterruptable power supply (UPS). A high quality 350VA - 500VA UPS costs less than $50 and provide much better protection from power outages and voltage spikes/sags than a surge protector.


I have both my DVRs and my network equipment on inexpensive 300VA UPSes from NewEgg.com, but I really do worry whether they'll burn the house down someday..


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

matto said:


> I changed the remote to RF and it sucks just as much. The light on the front of the unit blinks as soon as I press a remote button, but 2/3rds of the time, the damn box just ignores it anyway...


matto, have you tried a "reset" ......................if so, and that didn't work, there are a couple threads here (can't seem to remember where) that have described the same problems that appear to be caused by certain tv's that are emitting "light glare" on the remote sensor. Sounds strange but it does appear to be happening.

Found this thread, see if this helps: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=64329&highlight=remote


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> matto, have you tried a "reset" ......................if so, and that didn't work, there are a couple threads here (can't seem to remember where) that have described the same problems that appear to be caused by certain tv's that are emitting "light glare" on the remote sensor. Sounds strange but it does appear to be happening.


Yes. I've reset. I must have, i actually get dolby digital audio now 

I doubt the problem is glare on the IR sensor, I am using the remote in RF mode.

Thanks, though.


----------



## jbellanca (Sep 1, 2006)

spolaski said:


> I had this as well after my initial install on my HR20. It turned out to be a multi-switch problem. The installer left an old 3x4 Azpen multiswitch in place which apparently doesn't play nice with a 5 lnb dish.
> 
> It turns out I didn't need a multiswitch at all as the 5 lnb dish has one built into it. I have two receivers, an HR20 and an old DirecTivo so I only need 4 cables, all of which are now directly wired to the new dish.
> 
> ...


I also hav ethis issue, but it's definitely not a multiswitch issue for me. Even if I bypass the ms it still comes up with the error, even at 90+ signal strength and watching live TV. Very annoying. Seems to go away when I reset, for a day or so, then comes back and I have to reset again. This issue and the recording issues are my top 2 or 3 to have them fix.


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Nov 29, 2005)

I had another issue today. Thought I'd report it.

Only one channel was being recorded and I tried to change the channel. I received a message stating both tuners were in use. I had to cancel the recording to change the channel.

I was able to reproduce it. Please see the attached pictures.

I red-button-reset the HR20 and things are back to normal. I am now able to record one channel and watch another without issues.

Paul


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

pgfitzgerald said:


> I had another issue today. Thought I'd report it.
> 
> Only one channel was being recorded and I tried to change the channel. I received a message stating both tuners were in use. I had to cancel the recording to change the channel.
> 
> ...


Nice job with the visual aids


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

pgfitzgerald said:


> I had another issue today. Thought I'd report it.
> 
> Only one channel was being recorded and I tried to change the channel. I received a message stating both tuners were in use. I had to cancel the recording to change the channel.


I've seen that but then I only have one sat cable coming in right now. I just hit exit on that screen and it went back to live TV and all was well.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

pgfitzgerald said:


> I had another issue today. Thought I'd report it.
> 
> Only one channel was being recorded and I tried to change the channel. I received a message stating both tuners were in use. I had to cancel the recording to change the channel.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...I had a perhaps similar issue today with my box. Set it to record the Indy/Jax NFL game, then went to set it to record the Vikes/Bears game at the same time. It popped up a window saying there was a conflict with the recording schedule as I already had something set to record during that time frame. I *am* supposed to be able to record two shows at once with this box, right?


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Just tried it again, and it still does it:


> Your requested recording conflicts with other scheduled programs. To record it, cancel a previously scheduled program.


This is with one program recording, and trying to record another at the same time.

I know there's not two live buffers, but how do you switch between tuners on the HR20? Or, since there's not 2 live buffers, is it just a matter of changing channels, but having the capability to record one show while watching another?

EDIT: Now, with one show recording, I can't change channels w/o getting a "Both satellite tuners are in use" message. I then have to choose to either keep watching the channel being recorded, or stop recording to change channels... Reset, here I come!


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

And, a reset (thru the menu interface) fixed it. Odd.


----------



## jnot2 (Sep 23, 2006)

Just a little problem. Just had my HR20 installed today. After setting up the remote to control my TV the volume button only increases the tv volume a little bit. I have to keep pushing it. I think I should just be able to hold it down and the vol should keep on increasing until I let go of the button. Is this the way this remote works or is something wrong.


----------



## RyMcQ (Jul 30, 2003)

My issues:

Loss of FF, Rew, and pause while watching the local news (MPEG2). I started the program through MyVOD while the program was still being recorded. Very annoying.

I have also had the box say both tuners were in use when only one thing was being recorded.

I was watching a program in the buffer about 15 minutes behind live TV when 2 shows needed to be recorded. When the shows started recording, the remaining buffer (the part I hadn't watched yet) was dumped and I missed the last 15 minutes.


----------



## Pragmatic Lemur (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey guys, I had my HR20 installed a week ago and made sure that the installer updated my receiver to the latest update. But, what happens the next time a download comes? (Hopefully one that will completely fix the HDMI issues) How will I make sure that my receiver picks up the download? Is there a sequence? Do we know when the next one will be?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Pragmatic Lemur said:


> Hey guys, I had my HR20 installed a week ago and made sure that the installer updated my receiver to the latest update. But, what happens the next time a download comes? (Hopefully one that will completely fix the HDMI issues) How will I make sure that my receiver picks up the download? Is there a sequence? Do we know when the next one will be?


The receiver will automatically take the update when it's available. To force an update, reboot the receiver and press 02468 on the remote when the welcome screen appears. But you shouldn't need to do this, because like I said your receiver will automatically update itself. As for when the next update will be out, it could be as soon as next weekend.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

RyMcQ said:


> My issues:
> 
> Loss of FF, Rew, and pause while watching the local news (MPEG2). I started the program through MyVOD while the program was still being recorded. Very annoying.
> 
> ....


It wasn't just me! I have the same problem with programs recorded today ... no FF, REW or Pause, yet 30-sec Skip and Jump Back work fine. If you press FF, REW or Pause, the Timeline appears but acts like you're just pressing "Play". Those functions work fine on "Live TV". Also, programs recorded before today still have all of those functions.

I reset the DVR, but today's recordings still won't FF, REW or Pause. Hopefully new recordings will be fine again.


----------



## Cherokee180c (Aug 30, 2006)

I have had the following issues just reported by others:

1. Unable to rewind, etc. when recording 2 HD programs at once. Only able to stay in real time. When I tried to select the recording in MyVOD, the screen went blank. Just watched them in real time.

2. I had the issue where it tells you that you can not switch channels because both tuners are in use, when only one tuner was recording. Through investigation I found out that the other tuner was busy downloading guide data, but I was unable to stop it or reset it. Even if you try to view signal strength that warns you it will stop the tuner, it did not. Had to do a reset.

3. Now the biggest problem I have found with the receiver that is absolutely unforgivable!!! If you lose satelite signal during a recording (we had a major thunderstorm) the unit simply stops your recording, deletes it (yes deletes it even if it is 90% done) and does not start it again when signal comes back! This makes me even wonder if the idiots programming this box have even ever used it, or have any clue what they are doing!!!! How can you program the unit to not save the program when signal is lost and have it restart later. Crap even letting it record with a black screen is better. I am beginning to lose faith in this box ever becomming half way usable!!!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Earl, would it be possible for you to do a summary of the problems that are reported on this level of code, number them, and put it at the top of the thread? That way people could just look there and see if it's already something posted and then just add that they've also had number X bug hit them? Just an idea.


----------



## bgartz (Jun 24, 2006)

dervari said:


> I had the same problem with a recording of Deal or No Deal. Tried playing the recording and nothing. It hung on the last picture on the screen. Rebooted and then it was gone.
> 
> Please tell me this is being addressed and not an isolated incident. My wife has be recording everything on Replay as well as the HR20 now.


I hope it is being addressed, but I wonder what the root cause of the problem is. Seems to be random to me, SD, HD, MPEG4.

This seems to be the only problem I have been experiencing.. Guess I am lucky..


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Ran into 2 problems yesterday. Problem 1 on 1 receiver at start of NFL ST HD game no audio and couldnt pause live TV, tried recording and than select for playback nothing. Reboot solved it. Problem 2 left other receiver I have on NFL ST HD after the game was over switched on TV to see the call cust service code that comes up when your tuned to a HD channel that once showed NFL ST. COuldnt change channel or get guide or any other feature working Reboot all is well. I dont mind the reboots makes me feel like Windows is the OS inside  but wish it would reboot faster. Thank goodness I was able to listen to Sirius while I waoited for the DVR to reboot.


----------



## rmingee (Sep 11, 2006)

rdowdy95 said:


> You got a mixture of screwups. I suppse the receiver thought the program was still going so you did the stop recording and keep option. Now it doesn't show up in the list. If you really want the show bad a red reset press will let you watch that show because any of the stop and keep shows that disappear from the list will show up with a reboot. It is a major bug and hopefully they will fix it. You are like the 5th guy that has happened to.


Sounds like my case was a bit different, because I did in fact do a red button reset last night after it had finished recording prime time shows, and the game was still not in the list. It truly removed it, for whatever reason. This is the only problem I've had since the new software. Of course, I don't think the kids have watched everything that has recorded (Spongebob shows about a thousand times a day , but we haven't run into a bad recording since the update, including 2 football games in MPEG2 HD.

-- robert


----------



## rmingee (Sep 11, 2006)

spidey said:


> Problem 2 left other receiver I have on NFL ST HD after the game was over switched on TV to see the call cust service code that comes up when your tuned to a HD channel that once showed NFL ST. COuldnt change channel or get guide or any other feature working Reboot all is well.


That's interesting. I saw that message as well, after a few hours of the receiver sitting on a ST HD channel, but I was able to interact completely with it, change the channel, view the list, etc. I ended up rebooting anyway to try to recover a lost recording mentioned earlier in the thread, so I don't know if there would have been further irregularities. I checked a recording that was made well after the game, and it was fine.

-- robert


----------



## gusbuf (Aug 20, 2006)

I have encountered an extremely annoying issue with watching a recorded show and hitting the FF and Play button. When commercials come on, I hit the FF twice to do a fast, but not too fast, FF. I then will hit the RW button once to slow down the FF. When I go to then hit the PLAY button in the middle to stop the FF and watch the show, it shows on the screen that I hit the Play button, but it continues to FF. I hit Play again and again, and it might finally Play at normal speed. But by this time, I need to rewind again, as I missed the first 30 seconds or so due to this FF problem. Doe this happen to anyone else? Basically, the PLAY button is non-reactive when I press it after hitting the FF buttons.


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Nov 29, 2005)

jnot2 said:


> Just a little problem. Just had my HR20 installed today. After setting up the remote to control my TV the volume button only increases the tv volume a little bit. I have to keep pushing it. I think I should just be able to hold it down and the vol should keep on increasing until I let go of the button. Is this the way this remote works or is something wrong.


I had to pick the second code for my Samsung DLP in order to get the volume control to work properly. Have you tried the other codes yet?

Paul


----------



## ski_dawg (Sep 15, 2006)

HR20 connected via HDMI to a 51" Sony CRT RPTV HD monitor, optical connection to Sony DA30ES surround sound receiver. 0xcc code confirmed.

Last night we watched Desperate Housewives on the MPEG4 HD local channel while it was also recording the episode (I had setup a Series Link). The frame rate was really bad during scenes of motion, such as a character walking fast from one side of the screen to the other. The DD 5.1 audio never stutterred during these choppy moments. I have not seen this occur when watching or recording other MPEG2 or MPEG4 HD content, but it happened frequently throughout the episode. I toggled between 480p, 720p and 1080i modes and it occurred with all three resolutions.

Other issues: 

- Frequent lip sync issues on the MPEG4 channels, usually remedied by pausing and resuming.
- Picture has locked-up a couple of times, on both live and recorded shows (both MPEG2 and MPEG4). Rewinding or hitting instant replay usually resolves the problem.
- Dolby Digital 5.1 output did work after following the advice on here to do a reset after enabling DD in the menus.
- Situation: a buffered live show has been rewound, and then pressing fast forward to catch-up to the live point. In this case about 50% of the time the picture and audio will stutter very badly. Hitting instant replay or rewinding a short amount will resolve. I've noticed this usually occurs if I'm already at the live mark and hit fast forward by mistake, but it's happened just catching up to live a few times also.

I've been a Tivo user for nearly 7 years, the past 2 of which have been with the SD DirecTV Tivo unit. I'm still in the learning curve since the UI and functions are very different. I do not think the UI system is bad at all, just different from what I'm used to. I had originally ordered the HR10-250 3 weeks ago but the install guy showed up with this. I expect there to be bugs and I have a realistic understanding that the box is to a certain degree a work in progress, but overall I have been pleasantly surprised with the HR20.


----------



## Schoenbaum (Sep 2, 2006)

My observation is that this latest version fixed the Dolby issues (at least the ones I was having). 

I still cannot understand why the channel guide is so darn slow on the HR20. The H20 zips through the guide. Also, I'm not sure why they make you wait to key in a new channel on the guide. On older equipment you could put in a station number and press select and it would jump to that channel. With the H20/HR20 you end up selecting the current channel even though you are in the middle of keying in a new one. I think the older behavior is better.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

pgfitzgerald said:


> I had another issue today. Thought I'd report it.
> 
> Only one channel was being recorded and I tried to change the channel. I received a message stating both tuners were in use. I had to cancel the recording to change the channel.
> 
> ...


I noticed you list the Samsung HD TV...are you having HDMI problems with it? My HR20-700 is due today and I have a Sammy HLR-5667W and am wondering if it is one of the ones having HDMI issues. I've read the other thread, but don't see anything specific to my set. TIA


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

pgfitzgerald said:


> I had to pick the second code for my Samsung DLP in order to get the volume control to work properly. Have you tried the other codes yet?
> 
> Paul


http://www.ezremote.com/setupcodehelp/DTV/ great site to program remote codes, however isnt working exactly the right way for my Westinghouse HD LCD. I have to switch remote to TV to power it iff using big power buttoin versus with my Samsung TV on turns both units on tv off turns both off


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Nov 29, 2005)

hasan said:


> I noticed you list the Samsung HD TV...are you having HDMI problems with it? My HR20-700 is due today and I have a Sammy HLR-5667W and am wondering if it is one of the ones having HDMI issues. I've read the other thread, but don't see anything specific to my set. TIA


I am not having any HDMI issues at all... knock on wood. 

Paul


----------



## Sickler (Sep 6, 2006)

matto said:


> I just got around to watching some programming off my local CBS affiliate via the mpeg4 local feed; and I am seeing red squiggle mpeg artifacts. Sort of like a quick zap of laser pointer, hard to notice at first, but once you realize its happening, very distracting.
> 
> Anyone else seeing wierd artifacts?


One wierd one I got was with a recorded CBS SD CSI show. Everytime a camera flashed (which is often) the entire screen jittered and then a white lines scrolled up (kind of like bad tracking in the VCR days). ONLY happened during direct flashes to the camera. Don't know if this happened live or not. But very annoying.


----------



## pattcap (Sep 24, 2006)

Looks like some of these have been posted allready, but here goes:

1) When watching an in-progress recording (orange rather than green line) I was catching up to the live point. However, It would not fast forward over the last five minutes and allow me to "catch up" to live TV. And, if I got too close the audio 5.1 optical out, would studder. Hitting the jumpback button fixed it, but I still couldn't "catch up" to the end of the recording. 

One thing I noticed when FFwd towards the end, the background behind the 1-> changed from its normal color to ?light blue? Did that have a meaning?

I cancled the recording, line changed from orange to green, and at that point it put me at the end of the line, and I was able to back up as see the last 5 min. 

2) Was recording Colts on CBS and Panthers on FOX. I could pause Fox, but all controls did not work when I "switched" to the CBS recording. I could not pause, FF, REW, or anything on the CBS program. 
After messing with it for a while, trying different ways to try and get a responce, the picture on one of them finally froze and I was forced to Reset/reboot 
The reboot seemed to fix it, but by then I was so disgruntled I stopped watching both NFL games for a while.


----------



## rdowdy95 (Mar 13, 2006)

I was playing back Desperate Housewives late last night, and sometimes when I was FF or RW to get to the point after the commercials behind the little ff arrows it was a hot pink color. Never seen the light blue color.

I am just glad the thing recorded though!

So add a bug weird colors behing the ff rw or play arrows on playback of a recored program.


----------



## HD in LA (Aug 28, 2006)

I was recording 2 HD shows last night, cbs and abc. I got home and wanted to watch one show in progress from the beginning and all I got when I hit play was a gray screen on both recordings. I decided not to reset the machine and wait til the recording was done. So this morning I tried to play the recordings and they worked. I just think the system gets over loaded sometimes while recording 2 HD mpeg 4 channels at the same time. BTW this has happend to before.


----------



## weez (Jun 18, 2006)

When ordering a PPV online and then setting to record [the purchased event] from the guide on the HR20, the event is viewable fine live, but the show won't play back from the recording. It shows up in my VOD, but won't play. It doesn't prompt to buy, or anything. The screen stays black, and the counter seems frozen when FF or REW. Seems several of us are having this problem.

It worked fine for me recording on my HR10 (did a manual record to bypass the purchase stuff on the receiver since I purchased online).

There are more details in this thread: ........./showthread.php?t=63949


----------



## billt1111 (Aug 16, 2006)

rdowdy95 said:


> I was playing back Desperate Housewives late last night, and sometimes when I was FF or RW to get to the point after the commercials behind the little ff arrows it was a hot pink color. Never seen the light blue color.
> 
> I am just glad the thing recorded though!
> 
> So add a bug weird colors behing the ff rw or play arrows on playback of a recored program.


Yes I see this often. For some reason I am not smart enough to figure out, my arrows sometimes turn hot pink on the FFWD and RWD.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

billt1111 said:


> Yes I see this often. For some reason I am not smart enough to figure out, my arrows sometimes turn hot pink on the FFWD and RWD.


Yep, I and many others have seen this. D* is aware of the problem.


----------



## Thinker3932 (Apr 12, 2006)

So, I have a number of issues, but it seems to me like this is such a big topic, that we should keep an "issues summary" at the top of this thread that shows : Issue Name, Issue Description, Occurance, Resolution Priority."

Otherwise, we are expecting users to read the entire thread (17 pages now) and then wonder if their issue is common, if it is in the queue to get resolved, etc.

I mean, if you are a software PM, you would be keeping a spreadsheet of all issues....but we don't get to see that. This group seems to have a handle on all the issues....so.....who is the project manager who manages this software for D*? Does he read this thread? When does an issue get pulled off this thread and put in their queue?


----------



## Thinker3932 (Apr 12, 2006)

Change Channel to Record Issue.

I had a football game recording yesterday, I checked the todo list and made sure no other "auto record" series would record during this time (I always do this during football to avoid over-burdening the processor).

Even still, every half hour, the machine would say "Need to turn the channel at 12:30 to record Such and Such" And every half hour, it would decide it needed to record something else in my "series" list even though it never appeared in the todo list.

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Schoenbaum said:


> Also, I'm not sure why they make you wait to key in a new channel on the guide. On older equipment you could put in a station number and press select and it would jump to that channel. With the H20/HR20 you end up selecting the current channel even though you are in the middle of keying in a new one. I think the older behavior is better.


You have to press Enter, not Select.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Thinker3932 said:


> So, I have a number of issues, but it seems to me like this is such a big topic, that we should keep an "issues summary" at the top of this thread that shows : Issue Name, Issue Description, Occurance, Resolution Priority."
> 
> Otherwise, we are expecting users to read the entire thread (17 pages now) and then wonder if their issue is common, if it is in the queue to get resolved, etc.
> 
> I mean, if you are a software PM, you would be keeping a spreadsheet of all issues....but we don't get to see that. This group seems to have a handle on all the issues....so.....who is the project manager who manages this software for D*? Does he read this thread? When does an issue get pulled off this thread and put in their queue?


The HR20 development team at D* does read this thread and the rest of the forum. I'm sure they're documenting all of the issues we're reporting. The best thing we can do is be as detailed as possible when explaining what the problem is and what was going on at the time the problem occurred. I don't think anyone has the time to go through every single different issue documented in this thread to keep the first post updated like you describe, but it would be nice.


----------



## VinceV (Sep 19, 2006)

Minor annoyance: If you have a folder in MyVOD expanded and a show finishes recording, it collapses the folder.


----------



## jayzfelon (Sep 20, 2006)

Another problem occured. I had prison break set on series link recording but when I was going thru the guide I notice that the r symbol to record was not there so I tried to set and record it again on series link and it already said that recorded set and tried to record it to just selecting the option to record once and it still wouldnt do anything. After several tries finally reset the receiver and tried to do the same process but that did not take care of the problem. I finally went to guide maually and highligted prison break on the guide and press record button on the remote and that did the trick. Weird!


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Well first recording issue. I set up HR20 to record Numbers of local NON HD channel. Showed up in VOD but only recorded 4 minutes of the show, checked other receiver and it has the whole program. Might be a SW issue or wife issue since she informed me she might have turned on/off TV at that time ( not sure why it would have stopped recording)


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

I will post his here as well....also in another thread....

I too experienced the B**llS**t of having an UNWATCHABLE recording last night as others have experiened. It was set to record Prison Break at 7 here. Got home at 9 to fire it up, and what do you know, same problem, UNWATCHABLE!!!!!!!!!!!! You hit play and it simply hangs up, there is no functionality whatsoever in the recording program.

I hit the hard reset button and like others have said, it does nothing EXCEPT DELETE THE RECORDING THAT WAS UNWATCHABLE (also, as others have reported).

This is very unacceptable and will undoubtedly destroy my relationship with D* - its simply unacceptable. I had previously given a very solid review of the HR20, but this all about negates it. Have had a TIVO for 3+ years and NEVER a problem.

9 days with the HR20 and already a problem. Wife, who is not tech savvy, simply said what a piece of sh**. I have to agree at this point.

*A DVR has one main function - to record programming, 100% of the time, not 95%.*

EARL - Please raise this issue with D*, as it does not appear isolated to me alone....I had the same problem as others in this forum and assume most others may run across it at some time as well.

On a side note, I recorded Prison Break, Heros and MNF last night. Heros and MNF were fine...

Thank goodness I had the SD Tivo still in play upstairs and even thought its 3 years older, it recording flawlessly.


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

The HR20 is my first DVR so forgive me if this is a silly question. My wife was manual recording a program on Sunday that was delayed by football. The unit stopped recording at the scheduled end time for the show even though it was not over yet. Is this typical, or is my receiver acting up?


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

^^^Typical of all DVRs - they dont adjust on the fly unless the program guide is changed....Football season always require you to add an xtra hour on to your recording....


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks. This is good to know. I assumed a manual record wouldn't stop till I told it to.


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, you can go in and add time to scheduled recordings.

For example, I record Amazing Race and Cold Case on CBS, but have set the Series LInk on Cold Case to run 2 hours each week, versus 1 hour. That way, I catch all of every show, as football usually doesnt run more than 1 Hour over.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

I have notice a bug that deals with Native Res. and I am not sure if it has been reported or not. About 1 out of 4/5 times I hit the 'jump back 6 seconds' button, the HR20 will cycle the resolutions, and the picture drops until it returns to the correct resolution.


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

Yea I know you can do that, but, like I said I thought a manual record would not stop till I told it too. The other thing is How to get both Cold Case and Without a Trace (back to back shows on the same delayed channel) while watching something else.


----------



## ski_dawg (Sep 15, 2006)

Another problem: Last night while watching MNF, we were going back & forth between ESPN HD and the local CBS MPEG4 channel - not recording anything, just pressing Prev to go back & forth. The HR20 locked up completely, the power and reset buttons on the front of the unit wouldn't even turn it off so I had to physically unplug it and plug it back in to get it to reset and respond.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

pgfitzgerald said:


> I am not having any HDMI issues at all... knock on wood.
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul,

I had no HDMI issues last night when I connected the HL-R5667W to the HR20 via a MonoPrice 5x1 HDMI switcher with 6' cables. Using fixed 720p out, turning off and on is no problem.

...hasan, N0AN


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

Just received my HR20 yesterday. Box appeared to be DOA, but after leaving it plugged in for 15 minutes with a blank screen and no front LED activity, it apparently downloaded 0xCC. Hit the Red Button and everything worked fine.

Turning on DD in the new version required a red button reset.

DD still receives sound output on HD channels that I do not subscribe too, while the screen says to call x721.

I watched the 1000 DTV+ info and noticed they specifically say 4x forward/reverse. Am I missing something?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

premio said:


> Just received my HR20 yesterday. Box appeared to be DOA, but after leaving it plugged in for 15 minutes with a blank screen and no front LED activity, it apparently downloaded 0xCC. Hit the Red Button and everything worked fine.
> 
> Turning on DD in the new version required a red button reset.
> 
> ...


These are reported issues. The 4x FF will supposedly come in a future software update. Enjoy listening to those unsubscribed channels since that will certainly be fixed soon.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Enjoy listening to those unsubscribed channels since that will certainly be fixed soon.


Hopefully they "fix" it so that the video comes through too!


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Hopefully they "fix" it so that the video comes through too!


Thanks for the reminder! I had been meaning to try this with channels 59... er nevermind


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Thanks for the reminder! I had been meaning to try this with channels 59... er nevermind


Unfortunately, none of those channels broadcast in DD, so we can't even get the audio for free right now.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Unfortunately, none of those channels broadcast in DD, so we can't even get the audio for free right now.


Heh, doh! Forgot about that.


----------



## Pragmatic Lemur (Sep 20, 2006)

ski_dawg said:


> Another problem: Last night while watching MNF, we were going back & forth between ESPN HD and the local CBS MPEG4 channel - not recording anything, just pressing Prev to go back & forth. The HR20 locked up completely, the power and reset buttons on the front of the unit wouldn't even turn it off so I had to physically unplug it and plug it back in to get it to reset and respond.


Just out of curiosity, do you have it connected through HDMI? I was having all sorts of strange lockups and issues not necesarily associated with video while mine was hooked up via HDMI. Now that i am just using component, I haven't had 1 issue. Knock on wood.


----------



## lehts (Sep 22, 2006)

Okay, I have had mine for 10 days now and I have had a few annoying issues. First, I have had several recordings (HD and SD) in which the fast forward, rewind, and pause would not work. Funny thing the 30 second slip still worked. Exiting and restarting the program did not resolve it. Secondly, last Saturday all of my locals (not HD) dropped out of my guide, even though I had recordings scheduled. It ended up not taping those shows. I pulled up my favorite channels and had to add them in again. Third, I have had two baseball games stop recording at different times- both much earlier than the end time. I had extended the times on both of these, but it didn't even make it through the original length of the program before stopping recording. No rain here, no power surges. Fourth, I have had MLB games in the guide, disappear out of the guide, scroll the guide and they appear again. Most cases not a big deal. But I think it caused me to miss a game yesterday. I had the timer set to record the game, when I got home from work, no game. doesn't appear in history. I am guessing it dropped off of the guide. Finally, was watching a recording of Prison Break on Fox 88 last night and had several "Max Headroom" audio moments. Annoying...it reminded me of hip-hop and I am more of an 80's hair band kind of guy. My set up is optical out/component out, to Yamaha receiver , to Mitsubishi TV. I agree with all of the posters who feel that the basics of record and play should not be "buggy". I would go back to my DirectTivo, but the last software update crashed and burned that unit and this was the replacement D* gave me.


----------



## ski_dawg (Sep 15, 2006)

Pragmatic Lemur said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you have it connected through HDMI? I was having all sorts of strange lockups and issues not necesarily associated with video while mine was hooked up via HDMI. Now that i am just using component, I haven't had 1 issue. Knock on wood.


Yep, HDMI to my TV. I'll see what happens over the next few days and if I get a lockup again I'll switch it over to component to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm using HDMI to a Sammy DLP, and I have had no problems recording or playing back anything. I think there must be some hardware problems with some of the units out there, and I was lucky enough to get a good one. My main complaint with the box is the slowness of the FF/RW. On my HD Tivo I can skip a commercial with the 3xFF 1xReplay technique literally within seconds. It takes me at least 3 times as long on the HR20. These are precious seconds I'm losing off my life! Hopefully the 4x speed will come soon.


----------



## lehts (Sep 22, 2006)

I need to add that my Heroes recording from Monday night is another SD recording that I cannot Pause/FF/RW/Stop, but can slip...strange things afoot at the Circle K...


----------



## wmccain (Jan 9, 2006)

Earl,

Got my AT9 and my HR20 today. In general, I rather like the HR20 ... I know it is a "work in progress" ... but somehow it seems "more finished" than I had expected (at least, from reading these threads here the past 6 weeks or so).

However, I did find a new issue that I don't recall having been reported before: The dialing prefix does not work. This is an issue that affects very few people, but I have a Panasonic PBX in my home (it's a hybrid digital/analog PBX, which means it supports both proprietary Panasonic digital "feature phones" AND standard analog phones). To get an outside line from a standard phone (or a modem, such as the one in the HR20), you need to dial "9" first. Hence the need to set the dialing prefix.

As has been customary will all DirecTV receivers (except the TiVo models), the dialing prefix cannot be set from any of the normal setup menus. It is necessary to set it in the diagnostic menu, which in the case of the HR20, is accessed via Active/Right on the front panel.

This gives me access to the "phone" menu, and I can _set_ the dialing prefix, but it does not work. Running the System Test, the HR20 _does_ "pick up the phone" (the HR20's extension button lights up on a Panasonic digital "feature phone"), but it never gets an outside line (the "central office" (CO) button never lights up). I have tried several variations in the prefix (with and without a comma for a "pause" after the prefix, and some other prefixes that the PBX supports) but it is now clear that the HR20 never dials the prefix at all.

You might want to report this to your contact, to be sure they know that it is "not yet implemented" ...

Since I personally _never_ order PPV, the lack of functionality is of no real consequence to me. I only tested it because I always hook up a phone line and I always test it - just my persnickety nature (from having been a software engineer for 30 years).

William C. McCain
Palo Alto, California


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

You know, you'd think that in the offices where the HR20 is designed and tested, they'd have to dial 9 to get an outside line as well...


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I need it to 'pulse' dial (yea I know I'm cheap) never have been able to get any of my D boxes to dial out.. hope they get the networking stuff working so it can use my dsl...


----------



## chickendonut (Aug 28, 2006)

chickendonut said:


> Same problems here only it's not occasional. I've had to restart the unit 3 times already. One time it never fully rebooted at all. Then eventually on both other times I've lost the PVR functions (except record). It works for a while and then 'poof' it's gone. No pause, no rewind, ff, nothing. Is this a HW or SW problem?? Has anyone else got this and how did you fix it?
> 
> Another issue that seems to be related is the loss of certain channels. Eg channel 264 BBC America,329 BET, 309 GSN and 337 VH1 Classic all shows as black screens after the problem above occurs. Upon rebooting the unit, those channels come back. It always affects the same channels - but why?
> 
> ...


I called DTV (yet again) and they had me reformat the HD. The unit worked for about 20 minutes and then the same problems re-occured. DTV agreed to replace the unit - I just hope I have better luck with the replacement ...


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

Well its been two weeks with my two HR20's and last night was the last straw. Having multiple bugs and problems with both units and last night I tried to watch a recorded Prison Break episode and every 10 minutes or so it would blue screen... nothing for a minute or two and then it would come back for awhile. Next recording was CSI. The HR20 recorded one minute of it and that was it. Lost another program. Called D* tonight. Disconnected one of the HR20's, and re-activated my trustworthy HR10-250. Can't believe they released these units before working out all the bugs. After they re-activated my HR10-250 they wanted me to talk to tech. Tech admitted all the problems and said "they are working on it" Sure wish D* would offer the series 3 Tivo unit. I'd buy it in a hearbeat.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

houskamp said:


> I need it to 'pulse' dial (yea I know I'm cheap) never have been able to get any of my D boxes to dial out.. hope they get the networking stuff working so it can use my dsl...


OK.....this might be a dumb question; but how do you set up the HR20 to make daily calls. I don't see anywhere where you could tell it what number to call.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Vinny said:


> OK.....this might be a dumb question; but how do you set up the HR20 to make daily calls. I don't see anywhere where you could tell it what number to call.


You don't... the only call the HR20 makes now is the DirecTV toll-free call


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You don't... the only call the HR20 makes now is the DirecTV toll-free call


Ohhhhh.....I've been wondering about that. I remember in the HR10 that you had to pick a local number to call. So, I guess that's one less thing to worry about.

Is there a system test that can be run to check if the phone line is ok?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

On the DTivos, you had to pick a local phone number (ISP), that it used for the "TiVo" call.

Menu->Setting->Setup->Info->System Test


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> On the DTivos, you had to pick a local phone number (ISP), that it used for the "TiVo" call.
> 
> Menu->Setting->Setup->Info->System Test


Thanks, Earl!


----------



## wmccain (Jan 9, 2006)

Earl,

Was the non-functioning of the dialing prefix a known item on their "not yet coded" list?

I did some more testing, including setting the prefix to dial another extension in my house, and listening-in with a splitter and a standard telephone. Bottom line, the HR20 never dials the prefix.

_HOWEVER_, it just occurred to me that maybe it only dials the prefix if it _actually_ makes a call to DirecTV. That would be an "implementation difference" from all previous DirecTV receivers (and I've had maybe 10 different models over the last 8 years). Previously, the prefix was always dialed during System Test. (By the way, the HR20 thinks it _passed_ the phone test, because it gets a dial tone from the PBX just from going "off hook".)

Is there any way to test this theory by forcing an actual phone call to DirecTV? (_Without_ actually buying a PPV item, that is.)

Bill


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

wmccain said:


> Is there any way to test this theory by forcing an actual phone call to DirecTV? (_Without_ actually buying a PPV item, that is.)


I _believe_ that CSRs can force a receiver to call in. But otherwise, the receiver will call in monthly whether you order a PPV or not. So all you have to do is wait, and it will attempt to make a call.


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

I recorded "How I met your Mother" and "Two and a Half Men" on channel 80 Monday. Tha playback of HIMYM was stuck at the beginning so I tried to rewind it. It backed up all the way before the beginning and well into TAAHM displaying negative numbers as it went.


----------



## wmccain (Jan 9, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> So all you have to do is wait, and it will attempt to make a call.


Well, yeah, but who knows _when_. To see if it is able to "dial out" through my PBX, I need to watch it when it trys to call (the buttons light up on a nearby digital "feature phone", showing the extension that is dialing and whether or not it succeeds in getting an outside line).

I guess I'll try to have a CSR force it to "call home" ...

Bill


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

wmccain said:


> To see if it is able to "dial out" through my PBX, I need to watch it when it trys to call


Ah, I thought you might just be able to check a log to see if it called out.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Please Note There Is A New Firmware Update This Morning - Waiting To See New Reelase Notes Published Here.


----------



## politzer (Sep 25, 2006)

Accd'g to manual and thread, you hold the LEFT and RIGHT arrows down (simultaneously obviously, although not stated as such in the manual). Tried it on both boxes and not successful. Power LED will start to blinks slowly after several seconds, tho.

Also, if I turn off the box (at night in order to minimize light), will it still receive updates?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

You don't hold them down, you press them at the same time.

Turning off the box will actually make it receive updates more quickly, because the DVR knows it's not in use.


----------

